# Multi-partner, altruismo e costi per la società



## Cygnus (22 Luglio 2014)

*Multi-partner, altruismo e costi per la società*

salve

seguo il forum da un po', ma mi sono iscritta ora

ho incominciato a interessarmi al vostro sito perchè..diciamo in generale che lavoro nell'ambito delle MST, che ovviamente è una cosa che ha dei legami col fatto di avere più (n>1) partner.

L'uso del profilattico in ogni occasione è infatti un'utopia. Quando e se si usa è solo per evitare la gravidanza, ritenendolo quindi "sprecato" per rapporti oro-anali. 

Ora, ovviamente non posso fare la predica al tizio o alla tizia che si presentano per la decima volta per il solito "controllino", ma mi chiedo spesso se queste persone si rendono conto di essere un costo per la comunità in cui vivono. Che poi, per carità, meglio che si facciano controllare e curare piuttosto che andare in giro a fare gli untori. 


A questo aggiungiamo il fatto che ogni persona che ha più partner è un potenziale donatore di sangue in meno. E considerando l'urgenza di sangue che abbiamo in italia, trovo assurdo che per soddisfare una momentanea esigenza animale si lascino morire delle persone (è una reductio ad absurdum, ovviamente)
L'alternativa sono quelli che hanno più partner, e lo stesso sono donatori di sangue (ovviamente mentendo spudoratamente al questionario), col rischio di donare sangue infetto.
che poi, non ho mai capito cosa trattenga una persona in buona salute, non testimone di geova, priva di fobia per gli aghi, a donare sangue: finora ho ricevuto solo risposte che per me non hanno senso del tipo:
-è mio
-non ho tempo
-mi prendo l'aids (e andando col tipo/tipa conosciuto/a 2 ore fa invece no)
-ecc ecc

Immagino che adesso ci saranno i soliti commenti indignati, qualunquisti, sarcastici del tipo
-eh, con quello che mangiano i politici non è certo l'esame biologico che fa aumentare le tasse
-è giusto curare ogni persona che fa parte della nostra società
-il sangue lo dona chi se la sente, non è giusto penalizzare gli altri
-me ne frego di tutto ciò, non sono interessato
-posso contrarre malattie anche se ho un partner solo, perchè non sono padrone del suo organo genitale (giusto e sacrosanto, ma la legge delle probabilità vale sempre: se il mio unico partner è una tizia sposata, è certo che il suo numero di partner è n>1, probabile che sia n>2)
-posso contrarre una malattia anche dal dentista (giusto, ma vale sempre la legge di probabilità di cui sopra)
-eh, ma quando sei lì tutto in tiro mica pensi al bene dell'umanità (e su questo, purtroppo, non ci piove)
e blablabla

il problema di fondo è che una persona che ha dei partner è già una persona adulta, con idee ben radicate nella sua testa e convinte che queste idee siano giuste. non c'è alcun discorso razionale o emotivo che possa fargliele cambiare. Forse solo uno shock potrebbe.
Quindi questo mio post non vuole essere certo un modo per far cambiare idea a qualcuno, solo uno spunto di riflessione per chi non ci ha ancora pensato (di solito un numero molto esiguo di persone, poichè non ho detto altro che una lunga serie di banalità, su cui molte persone ragionano)


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2014)

Cygnus ha detto:


> salve
> 
> seguo il forum da un po', ma mi sono iscritta ora
> 
> ...


ottimo spunto di riflessione. Comunque in questo forum si raccomanda spesso il sesso sicuro.
Potresti darci qualche statistica sulla diffusione delle MST negli ultimi anni?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Luglio 2014)

Cygnus ha detto:


> salve
> 
> seguo il forum da un po', ma mi sono iscritta ora
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ottimo spunto di riflessione. Comunque in questo forum si raccomanda spesso il sesso sicuro.
> Potresti darci qualche statistica sulla diffusione delle MST negli ultimi anni?


Ottimo spunto davvero; sono interessata anche io alla risposta! (e difendo strenuamente l'uso del preservativo)


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Luglio 2014)

Cygnus ha detto:


> il problema di fondo è che una persona che ha dei partner è già una persona adulta, con idee ben radicate nella sua testa e convinte che queste idee siano giuste. non c'è alcun discorso razionale o emotivo che possa fargliele cambiare. Forse solo uno shock potrebbe.
> Quindi questo mio post non vuole essere certo un modo per far cambiare idea a qualcuno, solo uno spunto di riflessione per chi non ci ha ancora pensato (di solito un numero molto esiguo di persone, poichè non ho detto altro che una lunga serie di banalità, su cui molte persone ragionano)


Ottimo spunto.

Io, comunque, ho una paura degli aghi che sfocia nella fobia. Credo che di fronte a una flebo valuterei la possibilità che sia giunta la mia ora.


----------



## Cygnus (22 Luglio 2014)

statistiche?
ecco qua: http://www.epicentro.iss.it/temi/ist/EpidItalia.asp

il problema delle statistiche è che sono numeri e non persone.

e chi parla di "sesso sicuro" a volte mi fa ridere. 
per "sesso sicuro" l'essere umano medio intende l'uso del profilattico in rapporti genitali. 
è poco usato nei rapporti orali praticati al maschio e nei rapporti anali
è nullo il suo uso nei rapporti orali praticati alla donna. 
evitiamo poi di parlare della masturbazione reciproca, che spesso si conclude con una sexy leccata di dita...

inoltre "sesso sicuro promiscuo/col-primo-venuto" è una specie di contraddizione in termini. i rapporti intimi sono un potente veicolo per virus, batteri, parassiti vari. Ora, se io lo faccio per mestiere e ho un guadagno dal fatto di espormi al pericolo, ok, lo capisco: ogni lavoro ha i suoi pro e contro. ma esporsi al rischio solo per un piacere che alla fine è esattamente dello stesso tipo di una rapida e sana masturbazione individuale (cerebralmente i centri coinvolti sono gli stessi se non c'è componente emotiva), non lo capisco. 
D'accordo, ci si esponde ai microbi in ogni momento: ascensori, scarpe, strette di mano. Ma lì si tratta di eventi necessari e inconsapevoli, che nella maggior parte dei casi veicolano cmq agenti patogeni innocui. 
Non condanno il sesso in sè, sia chiaro. Dico solo che ammalarsi perchè l'istinto animale ci ha portato a masturbare quel tizio/a conosciuta due giorni (ore?) prima al pub (in ufficio, in biblioteca, al supermercato), forse non è la cosa più intelligente del mondo....

Ma quello che volevo rimarcare io non è tanto il rischio cui ogni traditore\amante si espone individualmente, quanto il loro peso sulla società e quindi sugli altri individui: i costi per gli esami batteriologici (esenti dal ticket), l'essere esclusi dai donatori di sangue, midollo, fegato, ecc

Con la solita reductio ad absurdum, questo porta all'aumento delle tasse e alla morte di alcune persone.


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2014)

Cygnus ha detto:


> statistiche?
> ecco qua: http://www.epicentro.iss.it/temi/ist/EpidItalia.asp
> 
> il problema delle statistiche è che sono numeri e non persone.
> ...


si ma scrivi più grande, ti prego :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2014)

Cygnus ha detto:


> statistiche?
> ecco qua: http://www.epicentro.iss.it/temi/ist/EpidItalia.asp
> 
> il problema delle statistiche è che sono numeri e non persone.
> ...


(Riferito al neretto sopra): No, invece io non lo capisco, perchè comunque si possono diffondere vere e proprie epidemie.
Lo spunto è interessante, condivido. Mi viene in mente come parallelismo il vizio del fumo, attivo e passivo.
Di comportamenti individuali a rischio che mettono in difficoltà o potenzialmente espongono altre persone ce ne sono molti altri.
Ti risultano anche casi di trasmissione attraverso la masturbazione reciproca? ( A parte leccamenti di dita).


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> ( A parte leccamenti di dita).


 che fa un po' fonzies 

comunque secondo me no. vabbè, a meno che uno non abbia delle ferite nelle mani, ma allora...


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Le donazioni di sangue aumenterebbero se ci fosse una migliore accoglienza dei donatori. 

Io non dono più il sangue perché quello che ricevo in cambio dalla sanità mi sembra troppo poco rispetto al mezzo litro quasi che mi tirano via.

Analisi del sangue complete? Benissimo. Ma devono arrivarmi a casa entro una settimana, non dopo un mese, che non ci faccio nulla.

E sinceramente mi sento trattata da pezzente quando in alcuni centri trasfusionali come merenda danno fette biscottate e succo di frutta. 

Cavolo, e spendili due soldi per dare un minimo di dignità a chi ti permette di salvare delle vite.

Con tutti gli sprechi che vengono fatti mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Luglio 2014)

Il mio peso è minore di 50 kg... per cui non posso essere una donatrice, ma non dono neppure la mia patata così facilmente  :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Le donazioni di sangue aumenterebbero se ci fosse una migliore accoglienza dei donatori.
> 
> Io non dono più il sangue perché quello che ricevo in cambio dalla sanità mi sembra troppo poco rispetto al mezzo litro quasi che mi tirano via.
> 
> ...


Ma anche la donazione in sè ha un costo. Il personale, l'attrezzatura, la conservazione del sangue. E con i -soliti- tagli che ci sono, è già grasso che cola avere un succo.
Mi ricordo quando facevo la donazione di plasma, l'apparecchiatura per una sola donazione costava -mi disse la gentile infermiera all'epoca- 60 euro.

E poi... è "donazione". Non vendita  

Concordo con te invece che sarebbe più facile avendo più informazioni, "pubblicità". Il cittadino medio non sa neppure dove dovrebbe andare, quando. Queste minuscole difficoltà possono scoraggiare chi già è tiepidino.

Voglio però ricordare un episodio. Ero lì in fila, un signore in fila davanti a me, chiaramente andava spesso.
Si avvicina una infermiera, lo chiama per nome, gli dice "Tizio, so che oggi eri venuto per il sangue ma c'è un bambino che ha urgente bisogno di piastrine, sei disponibile?"

Ecco, direi che per quello potrei fare a meno pure del succo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2014)

*Multi-partner, altruismo e costi per la società*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma anche la donazione in sè ha un costo. Il personale, l'attrezzatura, la conservazione del sangue. E con i -soliti- tagli che ci sono, è già grasso che cola avere un succo.
> Mi ricordo quando facevo la donazione di plasma, l'apparecchiatura per una sola donazione costava -mi disse la gentile infermiera all'epoca- 60 euro.
> 
> E poi... è "donazione". Non vendita
> ...


La donazione di sangue, nel momento in cui si sceglie di farla, dovrebbe essere vissuta come un dono gratuito al di là di qualsiasi considerazione.

Edit: scusa Nausicaa, volevo quotare principessa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2014)

Cygnus ha detto:


> statistiche?
> ecco qua: http://www.epicentro.iss.it/temi/ist/EpidItalia.asp
> 
> il problema delle statistiche è che sono numeri e non persone.
> ...


Quindi il senso della tua riflessione quale sarebbe?
Ho letto e riletto, trovando interessante e istruttivo quel che hai scritto.
Il sesso è una cosa sporca.
I comportamenti promiscui aumentano la diffusione di batteri e virus e i rischi di coinvolgere popolazione che non condivide tali comportamenti perché inconsapevole.
La qualità della vita sarebbe migliore se non ci prendessimo e non facessimo correre questi rischi.
Grazie


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi il senso della tua riflessione quale sarebbe?
> Ho letto e riletto, trovando interessante e istruttivo quel che hai scritto.
> Il sesso è una cosa sporca.
> I comportamenti promiscui aumentano la diffusione di batteri e virus e i rischi di coinvolgere popolazione che non condivide tali comportamenti perché inconsapevole.
> ...


Quoto tutto, ma poi... un operatore sanitario che dice, mi prendo l'aids?  l'aids al giorno d'oggi non lo prende praticamente più nessuno, dovrebbe saperlo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Cygnus ha detto:


> statistiche?
> ecco qua: http://www.epicentro.iss.it/temi/ist/EpidItalia.asp
> 
> il problema delle statistiche è che sono numeri e non persone.
> ...


Con questa logica anche fumare, bere alcolici e mangiare troppo hanno un peso rilevante sulla società, per la spesa sanitaria da sostenere e le assenze per malattia. Diciamo che la campagna di informazione sulle malattie sessualmente trasmissibili in questo paese fa cagare? Diciamolo. Che tanta gente è poco responsabile? Vero anche questo. Ma visto il livello delle tasse pagate, all'ingresso di un ospedale mi aspetterei il red carpet e il prosecchino di benvenuto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi il senso della tua riflessione quale sarebbe?
> Ho letto e riletto, trovando interessante e istruttivo quel che hai scritto.
> Il sesso è una cosa sporca.
> I comportamenti promiscui aumentano la diffusione di batteri e virus e i rischi di coinvolgere popolazione che non condivide tali comportamenti perché inconsapevole.
> ...


Per me il senso è: usate il preservativo per tutti i rapporti sessuali e ricordatevi che le mani si lavano e non si leccano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Le donazioni di sangue aumenterebbero se ci fosse una migliore accoglienza dei donatori.
> 
> *Io non dono più il sangue perché quello che ricevo in cambio dalla sanità mi sembra troppo poco rispetto al mezzo litro quasi che mi tirano via.
> 
> ...


minchia, quindi lo facevi per un ritorno economico? Allora rivolgiti al mercato nero.



Cygnus ha detto:


> statistiche?
> ecco qua: http://www.epicentro.iss.it/temi/ist/EpidItalia.asp
> 
> il problema delle statistiche è che sono numeri e non persone.
> ...


uhm. Con tutto il rispetto: non è che fai parte di qualche associazione religiosa integralista e sei venuta qui a fare catechesi, eh? perchè che il sesso sia da fare con prudenza... ok. Tutta la parapiotta sui bassi istinti invece mi fa accapponare la pelle.



Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, ma poi... un operatore sanitario che dice, mi prendo l'aids?  l'aids al giorno d'oggi non lo prende praticamente più nessuno, dovrebbe saperlo.


questa è una cosa assolutamente inesatta: non se ne parla più, che è diverso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è una cosa assolutamente inesatta: non se ne parla più, che è diverso.


ho sentito proprio l'altro giorno quanto invece esista ancora il problema e la gente la stia prendendo sottogamba.
senza parlare dei morti quotidiani in alcuni paesi del mondo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm. Con tutto il rispetto: non è che fai parte di qualche associazione religiosa integralista e sei venuta qui a fare catechesi, eh? perchè che il sesso sia da fare con prudenza... ok. Tutta la parapiotta sui bassi istinti invece mi fa accapponare la pelle.


Un mio amico, medico del reparto malattie infettive che si occupa proprio di aids, dice le stesse cose. 
Bassi istinti sì, se non ti fanno tener conto del rischio che corri.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è una cosa assolutamente inesatta: non se ne parla più, che è diverso.


è esatta invece... si prende l'hiv, l'aids è una sindrome associata al virus che non si manifesta praticamente più dopo l'introduzione avvenuta anni fa della terapia antivirale. Un operatore sanitario dovrebbe saperlo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un mio amico, medico del reparto malattie infettive che si occupa proprio di aids, dice le stesse cose.
> Bassi istinti sì, se non ti fanno tener conto del rischio che corri.


un medico che definisce l'istinto sessuale "basso istinto" è davvero poco professionale... si deve usare il preservativo, stop. Tutto il resto è giudizio morale.


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm. Con tutto il rispetto: non è che fai parte di qualche associazione religiosa integralista e sei venuta qui a fare catechesi, eh? perchè che il sesso sia da fare con prudenza... ok. Tutta la parapiotta sui bassi istinti invece mi fa accapponare la pelle.


A me pareva quasi evidente, ma io sono malpensante...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un mio amico, medico del reparto malattie infettive che si occupa proprio di aids, dice le stesse cose.
> Bassi istinti sì, se non ti fanno tener conto del rischio che corri.


Brunetta, le crociate contro il sesso le lascio ad altri. Chiaro che il sesso è veicolo di contagio: ciò non toglie che nell'arco di una vita capita a tutti (o perlomeno a molti) di fare sesso per la prima volta con qualcuno, indipendente dal tuo stato civile: ne consegue che l'unico sesso 'sicuro' è quello fatto all'interno del matrimonio.
Ma dire che tutto il sesso fatto fuori dal matrimonio(compreso quello tra single) è seguire un basso istinto in modo irresponsabile e peraltro portando nocumento alla società ha la targa e il numero di serie.
Aspetto il post sulla castità come alternativa, per capirci.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> un medico che definisce l'istinto sessuale "basso istinto" è davvero poco professionale... si deve usare il preservativo, stop. Tutto il resto è giudizio morale.


Se invece di "bassi istinti" dice "imperdonabile leggerezza" o "impulsività sessuale" o altri termini il concetto non cambia.
Non cambia il fatto che si deve sempre usare il preservativo e se non lo si fa si è "...." quel che si preferisce al posto dei puntini.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pareva quasi evidente, ma io sono malpensante...


anche a me... il post trasuda moralismo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> è esatta invece... si prende l'hiv, l'aids è una sindrome associata al virus che non si manifesta praticamente più dopo l'introduzione avvenuta anni fa della terapia antivirale. Un operatore sanitario dovrebbe saperlo.


... ok.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brunetta, le crociate contro il sesso le lascio ad altri. Chiaro che il sesso è veicolo di contagio: ciò non toglie che nell'arco di una vita capita a tutti (o perlomeno a molti) di fare sesso per la prima volta con qualcuno, indipendente dal tuo stato civile: ne consegue che l'unico sesso 'sicuro' è quello fatto all'interno del matrimonio.
> Ma dire che tutto il sesso fatto fuori dal matrimonio(compreso quello tra single) è seguire un basso istinto in modo irresponsabile e peraltro portando nocumento alla società ha la targa e il numero di serie.
> Aspetto il post sulla castità come alternativa, per capirci.


Io l'ho inteso "senza precauzioni igieniche".


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se invece di "bassi istinti" dice "imperdonabile leggerezza" o "impulsività sessuale" o altri termini il concetto non cambia.
> Non cambia il fatto che si deve sempre usare il preservativo e se non lo si fa si è "...." quel che si preferisce al posto dei puntini.


no, basso è un giudizio: i miei istinti li giudico io.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se invece di "bassi istinti" dice "imperdonabile leggerezza" o "impulsività sessuale" o altri termini il concetto non cambia.
> Non cambia il fatto che si deve sempre usare il preservativo e se non lo si fa si è "...." quel che si preferisce al posto dei puntini.


Si che cambia. Nel modo da te riportato da un implicito giudizio morale all'impulso sessuale. Un medico serio ti dice di usare sempre il preservativo, non parla certo di bassi istinti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho inteso "senza precauzioni igieniche".


e che fai, il bidè con l'amuchina? Il volatile qui sta facendo terrorismo pure sulla masturbazione, essù.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, basso è un giudizio: i miei istinti li giudico io.


Esatto.


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che fai, il bidè con l'amuchina? Il volatile qui sta facendo terrorismo pure sulla masturbazione, essù.


Sì, ma attenzione a quante volte ti fai il bidè...c'è il rischio di rimanere ciechi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma attenzione a quante volte ti fai il bidè...c'è il rischio di rimanere ciechi...


se non ti sciacqui le mani dopo aver usato l'amuchina e ti sfreghi gli occhi, in effetti...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che fai, il bidè con l'amuchina? Il volatile qui sta facendo terrorismo pure sulla masturbazione, essù.


Se si tratta di masturbazione reciproca ha fatto notare le implicazioni.
Boh vedetela come vi pare.
Per me ha sottolineato i problemi di salute che troppo spesso qui ho visto sottovalutati (vedi le frequentazioni di Lothar).


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si che cambia. Nel modo da te riportato da un implicito giudizio morale all'impulso sessuale. Un medico serio ti dice di usare sempre il preservativo, non parla certo di bassi istinti.


ma bassi logisticamente


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che fai, il bidè con l'amuchina? Il volatile qui sta facendo terrorismo pure sulla masturbazione, essù.


Aspettiamo che risponda così scopriamo se è un medico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si tratta di masturbazione reciproca ha fatto notare le implicazioni.
> Boh vedetela come vi pare.
> Per me ha sottolineato i problemi di salute che troppo spesso qui ho visto sottovalutati (vedi le frequentazioni di Lothar).


Lothar? l'unico che ha detto di usare anche i preservativi appositi per il sesso orale?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

quando?


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar? l'unico che ha detto di usare anche i preservativi appositi per il sesso orale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando?


una volta che si parlava appunto dei rischi del sesso orale.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar? l'unico che ha detto di usare anche i preservativi appositi per il sesso orale?


Veramente ha raccontato di una che "aveva bevuto". Adesso i termini raffinatissimi non li ricordo.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una volta che si parlava appunto dei rischi del sesso orale.



tipo? afte o herpes?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ha raccontato di una che "aveva bevuto". Adesso i termini raffinatissimi non li ricordo.


conosci le canzoni di Dalla?
:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

a me sembra di aver letto altro , in caso lothar è contemporaneo ci illuminerà lui.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho inteso "senza precauzioni igieniche".





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, basso è un giudizio: i miei istinti li giudico io.


quoto entrambe: anche io lo avevo frettolosamente letto come Brunetta, ma poi l'ho riletto e moralistico lo è. Per me non cambia il risultato, comunque: sesso protetto e i miei istinti li giudico e li gestisco io e non altri


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tipo? afte o herpes?


non solo, ma aspetto fiduciosa che qualcuno sia più esaustivo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> conosci le canzoni di Dalla?
> :singleeye:


Non tutte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tutte.


citazione da : 'Disperato, erotico stomp'


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si tratta di masturbazione reciproca ha fatto notare le implicazioni.
> Boh vedetela come vi pare.
> Per me ha sottolineato i problemi di salute che troppo spesso qui ho visto sottovalutati (vedi le frequentazioni di Lothar).


A me personalmente dà noia chi si mette sul pulpito a sputar sentenze e giudizi sulle vite degli altri.
Ok, usate il preservativo è il messaggio? Sono assolutamente d'accordo e sfido chiunque a non esserlo.
Ci sono persone che non lo usano in rapporti occasionali? Assolutamente sì, forse la maggioranza. Tra gli adolescenti è in atto una grandissima diffusione del Papilloma Virus, che può portare anche conseguenze decisamente spiacevoli.
Ma c'è bisogno di fare del terrorismo nelle masse? No.
C'è bisogno di educazione. Quella sentimentale e quella sessuale. A mio parere fin dall'infanzia.

Se qui viene a scrivere una persona che dice che addirittura la masturbazione reciproca può causare situazioni che gravano sulle spese pubbliche a me puzza, tanto! Mi puzza di morale.
Lo stato è complice delle spese sanitarie nel permettere la vendita di alcolici, nell'avere il monopolio del tabacco e nell'aver lasciato in mano alla malavita la prostituzione senza regolamentarla.
O forse che le varie epatiti, cirrosi, tumori, malattie sessualmente trasmissibili non siano tutte gravose allo stesso modo sulle spese sanitarie?

E si viene qui a lamentarsi del fatto che chi si fa una sana trombata dopo due giorni che conosce una persona è un potenziale donatore di sangue in meno?
Mi si rizzano i peli.

Il prossimo passaggio è: castità e no agli omosessuali, che vanno nei cinema gay e si fanno dare da chiunque e se ti toccano muori...


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma anche la donazione in sè ha un costo. Il personale, l'attrezzatura, la conservazione del sangue. E con i -soliti- tagli che ci sono, è già grasso che cola avere un succo.
> Mi ricordo quando facevo la donazione di plasma, *l'apparecchiatura per una sola donazione costava* -mi disse la gentile infermiera all'epoca- *60 euro*.
> 
> E poi... è "donazione". Non vendita
> ...


E spendere un euro e mezzo in più per la dignità di chi dona il sangue no?
Devo portarmi pure caffè e cornetto da casa? 

Tutti gli ospedali dovrebbero adeguarsi a certi standard. 

Nel centro trasfusionale dove andavo io i medici si lamentavano continuamente che i donatori scappavano e andavano a donare altrove. Però non potevi fargli notare certe cose che si arrabbiavano.

Non è un semplice "dono". E' un regalo prezioso e le ASL devono comportarsi di conseguenza.
Altrimenti lo comprassero, che problema c'è?
Spendono tanti soldi inutili per retribuire oltre misura i dirigenti. Possono pure comprare il sangue da altri ospedali virtuosi invece di lamentarsi dell'egoismo della gente.

Che poi, visto il precariato che c'è, oggi andare a donare il sangue significa anche perdere una giornata di lavoro.


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tutte.


Ti hanno visto bere a una fontana, che non ero io...


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La donazione di sangue, nel momento in cui si sceglie di farla, dovrebbe essere vissuta come un dono gratuito al di là di qualsiasi considerazione.


Ma guarda che farti mangiare e bere decentemente dopo che ti hanno tolto quasi mezzo litro di sangue NON è un regalo.

Serve per idratarti e farti affrontare normalmente il resto della giornata (senza stanchezza).

Proprio perchè è una scelta, posso anche scegliere di non farlo, questo regalo, se vengo trattata dalla ASL come se fosse un dovere.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me personalmente dà noia chi si mette sul pulpito a sputar sentenze e giudizi sulle vite degli altri.
> Ok, usate il preservativo è il messaggio? Sono assolutamente d'accordo e sfido chiunque a non esserlo.
> Ci sono persone che non lo usano in rapporti occasionali? Assolutamente sì, forse la maggioranza. Tra gli adolescenti è in atto una grandissima diffusione del Papilloma Virus, che può portare anche conseguenze decisamente spiacevoli.
> Ma c'è bisogno di fare del terrorismo nelle masse? No.
> ...


Certo non si dovrebbe fumare né drogarsi, e bisognerebbe condurre una vita sana con alimentazione corretta ed esercizio fisico regolare. E' sbagliato? No.
Sbagliamo tutti in qualche modo.
Sbagliamo a pensare che molte malattie e costi derivano da comportamenti sbagliati? Per me no.
Magari lo fai anche tu quando guardi una persona obesa, se tu non lo sei, o chi beve alcolici.
Se qualcuno fa notare che è meglio sempre prendere precauzioni per me fa sempre bene.
Non accuso di moralismo chi mi dice che produrre carne è pericoloso per il pianeta, anche se non mi sento di diventare vegetariana.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti hanno visto bere a una fontana, che non ero io...


Non c'ero arrivata. L'avevo intesa più metaforica


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c'ero arrivata. L'avevo intesa più metaforica


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma guarda che farti mangiare e bere decentemente dopo che ti hanno tolto quasi mezzo litro di sangue NON è un regalo.
> 
> Serve per idratarti e farti affrontare normalmente il resto della giornata (senza stanchezza).
> 
> Proprio perchè è una scelta, posso anche scegliere di non farlo, questo regalo, se vengo trattata dalla ASL come se fosse un dovere.


forse un dovere morale...


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo non si dovrebbe fumare né drogarsi, e bisognerebbe condurre una vita sana con alimentazione corretta ed esercizio fisico regolare. E' sbagliato? No.
> Sbagliamo tutti in qualche modo.
> Sbagliamo a pensare che molte malattie e costi derivano da comportamenti sbagliati? Per me no.
> Magari lo fai anche tu quando guardi una persona obesa, se tu non lo sei, o chi beve alcolici.
> ...


Brunetta sono i modi, se discutiamo di quanto certe cose possano far male è chiaro che ci troviamo d'accordo.
Poi io magari fumo e bevo e tu mi vieni a dire che fa male, posso darti ragione ma finisce lì. Se oltre a dirmi che fa male mi vieni a dire che per colpa mia il sistema sanitario si accolla delle spese, che per colpa mia un bambino muore perchè ero l'unica persona compatibile e malauguratamente mi sono fatta una scopata malsana, che per colpa mia Gesù piange e Dio si arrabbia e Lucifero si sfrega le mani alle porte dell'Inferno e a Caronte ho già pagato il traghetto con i miei comportamenti immorali allora a me personalmente viene l'attimo di acido.

Poi sicuramente è una sensazione eh, ma certi thread a me fanno alzare le antenne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma guarda che farti mangiare e bere decentemente dopo che ti hanno tolto quasi mezzo litro di sangue NON è un regalo.
> 
> Serve per idratarti e farti affrontare normalmente il resto della giornata (senza stanchezza).
> 
> Proprio perchè è una scelta, posso anche scegliere di non farlo, questo regalo, se vengo trattata dalla ASL come se fosse un dovere.


ti sei mai soffermata sul fatto che si chiami DONAZIONE di sangue?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Brunetta sono i modi, se discutiamo di quanto certe cose possano far male è chiaro che ci troviamo d'accordo.
> Poi io magari fumo e bevo e tu mi vieni a dire che fa male, posso darti ragione ma finisce lì. Se oltre a dirmi che fa male mi vieni a dire che per colpa mia il sistema sanitario si accolla delle spese, che per colpa mia un bambino muore perchè ero l'unica persona compatibile e malauguratamente mi sono fatta una scopata malsana, che per colpa mia Gesù piange e Dio si arrabbia e Lucifero si sfrega le mani alle porte dell'Inferno e a Caronte ho già pagato il traghetto con i miei comportamenti immorali allora a me personalmente viene l'attimo di acido.
> 
> Poi sicuramente è una sensazione eh, ma certi thread a me fanno alzare le antenne.


Tra l'altro pure se bevi e fumi poco, se vogliamo fare un paragone con la masturbazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Che mondo di merda quello dove se vai a donare il sangue c'è uno scorbutico infermiere che ti fa accomodare su una semplice sdraio e poi ti offre una cazzo di merendina del discount con del succo di carota radioattivo quando si potrebbero organizzare incantevoli aperitivi a tema (magari fusion) con tanto di chaises longues in finta pelle ecocompatibile, in una ambiente di livello, con un sottofondo lounge in tema, luci soffuse e genitilissime ed educati camierieri coi quanti bianchi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Brunetta sono i modi, se discutiamo di quanto certe cose possano far male è chiaro che ci troviamo d'accordo.
> Poi io magari fumo e bevo e tu mi vieni a dire che fa male, posso darti ragione ma finisce lì. Se oltre a dirmi che fa male mi vieni a dire che per colpa mia il sistema sanitario si accolla delle spese, che per colpa mia un bambino muore perchè ero l'unica persona compatibile e malauguratamente mi sono fatta una scopata malsana, che per colpa mia Gesù piange e Dio si arrabbia e Lucifero si sfrega le mani alle porte dell'Inferno e a Caronte ho già pagato il traghetto con i miei comportamenti immorali allora a me personalmente viene l'attimo di acido.
> 
> Poi sicuramente è una sensazione eh, ma certi thread a me fanno alzare le antenne.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tra l'altro pure se bevi e fumi poco, se vogliamo fare un paragone con la masturbazione.


Il pericolo esiste sempre.
Anche entrando in regime di castità.
Vai a farti lavori di ortodonzia in studi non controllati ogni giorno fino alle fondamenta.
C'è stata un'impennata di casi di Epatite e facendo ricerche a riguardo si è scoperto che molte persone si erano rivolte a studi dentistici in stile Groupon. Vuoi risparmiare? Il prezzo alla fine è molto più alto. Per tutti.

Eppure sono persone che non hanno bevuto, nè fumato, nè trombato...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che mondo di merda quello dove se vai a donare il sangue c'è uno scorbutico infermiere che ti fa accomodare su una semplice sdraio e poi ti offre una cazzo di merendina del discount con del succo di carota radioattivo quando si potrebbero organizzare incantevoli aperitivi a tema (magari fusion) con tanto di chaises longues in finta pelle ecocompatibile, in una ambiente di livello, con un sottofondo lounge in tema, luci soffuse e genitilissime ed educati camierieri coi *quanti* bianchi.


e quanti erano?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quanti erano?


Scrivo di corsa, ed ho dato un'occhiata fugace ma credo comunque molti. Figurati quanta gente donerebbe. Ma poi tutto sangue upper class, bluastro perfino.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ha raccontato di una che "aveva bevuto". Adesso i termini raffinatissimi non li ricordo.


Brun....la tua ironia e'da strapazzo,cque come credi..pensami come se fossi un portuale...se cosi'ti piace-

Quel termine non l'ho mai usato.....la''signora'volle finire cosi',non l'ho chiesi io.
Si fido'senza chiedere...fece bene.Per sua fortuna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brun....la tua ironia e'da strapazzo,cque come credi..pensami come se fossi un portuale...se cosi'ti piace-
> 
> Quel termine non l'ho mai usato.....la''signora'volle finire cosi',non l'ho chiesi io.
> Si fido'senza chiedere...fece bene.Per sua fortuna.


Micione dillo che il tuo secondo nome è Prudenza, dài.(comunque così avevi scritto)


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

Io trovo allucinante paragonare un rapporto sessuale alla sana masturbazione. 


Come paragonare il mare di Villasimius a quello di Chioggia.

Lascio siano gli altri a fare il bagno a Chioggia. 



Come è assurdo giustificare che una che si vende debba rischiate l'AIDS quando a maggior ragione deve proteggersi.

Bon!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io trovo allucinante paragonare un rapporto sessuale alla sana masturbazione.
> 
> 
> Come paragonare il mare di Villasimius a quello di Chioggia.
> ...


adesso ci sarà un'insurrezione di Chioggiotti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brun....la tua ironia e'da strapazzo,cque come credi..pensami come se fossi un portuale...se cosi'ti piace-
> 
> Quel termine non l'ho mai usato.....la''signora'volle finire cosi',non l'ho chiesi io.
> Si fido'senza chiedere...fece bene.Per sua fortuna.


Il concetto era quello e tu, che non sei portuale, l'avevi scritto precisando che poi la "troia" aveva telefonato al marito tutta "pucci pucci". Però forse "pucci pucci" non l'avevi scritto, troppo da portuale.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo non si dovrebbe fumare né drogarsi, e bisognerebbe condurre una vita sana con alimentazione corretta ed esercizio fisico regolare. E' sbagliato? No.
> Sbagliamo tutti in qualche modo.
> Sbagliamo a pensare che molte malattie e costi derivano da comportamenti sbagliati? Per me no.
> Magari lo fai anche tu quando guardi una persona obesa, se tu non lo sei, o chi beve alcolici.
> ...


Sbaglia quando comincia ad associare a stili di vita non proprio salutisticamente corretti i costi per la comunità. Lo stato etico (etico all'italiana, ovviamente) lo abbiamo già provato per vent'anni e sappiamo in che fogna ci ha sprofondati. 
Che si facciano serie campagne di informazione sulle malattie sessualmente trasmissibili, sui rischi del fumo, dell'alcool, sulle varie droghe e sui chili in eccesso. Ma poi ognuno, si regoli come crede, l'importante è non danneggiare il prossimo... quindi vuoi bere? Ok, ma se ti becco alla guida ubriaco son cazzi. Fumi da solo e non nei locali pubblici... e così via.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2014)

Poco tempo per intervenire. Quoto Nicka su tutti e poi Sbri e Nobody
Tutta la parte sulla masturbazione e il leccarsi le dita non si può leggere
Sono assolutamente per il sesso sicuro ma questo mi sembra davvero demonizzare il sesso in generale
Per quel che riguarda la donazione. ho donato per anni, portandomi la mia bottiglia d'acqua e l'ospedale mi passava 4 gettoni per la macchinetta dove prendere ciò che gradivo.
Non capisco dove sia il problema. Donare il sangue è un dono appunto non mi aspetto nulla in cambio
Resta che alla domanda "ha fatto sesso sicuro?" rispondo si. Ma con mio marito non uso preservativi quindi la mia risposta può essere falsata da comportamenti di mio marito che non conosco. Per questo il sangue viene comunque analizzato
In sintesi questa mi sembra la propaganda di un integralista cattolica, per cui oltre al sesso sicuro, bisogna evitare qualsiasi variante.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sbaglia quando comincia ad associare a stili di vita non proprio salutisticamente corretti i costi per la comunità. Lo stato etico (etico all'italiana, ovviamente) lo abbiamo già provato per vent'anni e sappiamo in che fogna ci ha sprofondati.
> Che si facciano serie campagne di informazione sulle malattie sessualmente trasmissibili, sui rischi del fumo, dell'alcool, sulle varie droghe e sui chili in eccesso. Ma poi ognuno, si regoli come crede, l'importante è non danneggiare il prossimo... quindi vuoi bere? Ok, ma se ti becco alla guida ubriaco son cazzi. Fumi da solo e non nei locali pubblici... e così via.


L'associazione con i costi per la comunità è più d'impronta liberista, negli USA repubblicana-progressista (anche se sembra una contraddizione di termini. Però bisogna conoscere qualcosa dei repubblicani di destra).
Sinceramente a me non interessa molto perché uno dice una cosa ma se la cosa è valida.
Anche perché qui l'argomento sesso può essere in tema.
Facciamo un po' di campagna noi per il sesso sicuro, che qui non costa nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Poco tempo per intervenire. Quoto Nicka su tutti e poi Sbri e Nobody
> Tutta la parte sulla masturbazione e il leccarsi le dita non si può leggere
> Sono assolutamente per il sesso sicuro ma questo mi sembra davvero demonizzare il sesso in generale
> Per quel che riguarda la donazione. ho donato per anni, portandomi la mia bottiglia d'acqua e l'ospedale mi passava 4 gettoni per la macchinetta dove prendere ciò che gradivo.
> ...


Dono? Ma quale dono. E' che uno non ci guadagna abbastanza.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sei mai soffermata sul fatto che si chiami DONAZIONE di sangue?


CERTO.

E' un REGALO, non un DOVERE.

Quindi se lo vado a fare devo essere trattata in modo dignitoso, non a pesci in faccia.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> CERTO.
> 
> E' un REGALO, non un DOVERE.
> 
> Quindi se lo vado a fare devo essere trattata in modo dignitoso, non a pesci in faccia.


Ma te na vai o no? Ma quando cazzo ci vai in viaggio di nozze? Conti di postare anche da lì? Matta ci sei in effetti.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> CERTO.
> 
> E' un REGALO, non un DOVERE.
> 
> Quindi se lo vado a fare devo essere trattata in modo dignitoso, non a pesci in faccia.


Ma pesci in faccia perchè non ti danno abbastanza (secondo te) da mangiare o bere?
Ripeto con 4 gettoni mi prendo mezzo litro d'acqua, un sacco, due pacchetti di biscotti
Dopodichè ho diritto a una giornata di "ferie" e a casa bevo e mangio ciò che voglio


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> CERTO.
> 
> E' un REGALO, non un DOVERE.
> 
> Quindi se lo vado a fare devo essere trattata in modo dignitoso, non a pesci in faccia.


io quando dono qualcosa non mi aspetto nulla, ma nello specifico: non stai donando a quello che te lo preleva, non fai un favore a lui. E' chi lo riceve che, se ne ha davvero bisogno, ti benedice senza neppure sapere il tuo nome. E non donare il sangue per i motivi che hai descritto, quando in controparte ci può essere chi di quel sangue aveva bisogno... beh... pensa a quanto cazzo te ne dovrebbe fregare di come ti tratta la asl.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'associazione con i costi per la comunità è più d'impronta liberista, negli USA repubblicana-progressista (anche se sembra una contraddizione di termini. Però bisogna conoscere qualcosa dei repubblicani di destra).
> Sinceramente a me non interessa molto perché uno dice una cosa ma se la cosa è valida.
> Anche perché qui l'argomento sesso può essere in tema.
> *Facciamo un po' di campagna noi per il sesso sicuro, che qui non costa nulla*.


Ok, e cosa c'entra la masturbazione reciproca? Il preservativo anche lì?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, e cosa c'entra la masturbazione reciproca? Il preservativo anche lì?


no, amuchina a gogò. Fiumi di amuchina. Non bastasse,c'è il fuoco purificatore.


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> CERTO.
> 
> E' un REGALO, non un DOVERE.
> 
> Quindi se lo vado a fare devo essere trattata in modo dignitoso, non a pesci in faccia.


Ma perdonami, tu fai un regalo a una persona e ti aspetti che ti offra la cena per ricambiare?
Io di norma se faccio un regalo non mi aspetto nulla...

Ho capito quello che vuoi dire eh, ma credo che 2 euro per farti una bella colazione dopo ce li puoi pure mettere...se no appunto eviti e amen. Ma allora non andare a fare colazione fuori per principio!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ma tu la pensavi così anche PRIMA del tradimento?


----------



## Cygnus (23 Luglio 2014)

andiamo con ordine...sparso

l'istinto, per me, diventa basso, quando il comportamento razionale ne è sopraffatto. Ognuno è libero di giudicare i suoi istinti, ma è libero anche di giudicare quelli degli altri, da cui sarà a sua volta giudicato. E non si creda che il medico non giudichi: è un essere umano. Giudica, ma non dice. Così come il meccanico cui una donna porta una macchina ammaccata non dice apertamente "donne al volante pericolo costante", ma lo pensa. Non è professionale, ma siamo esseri umani.

la masturbazione reciproca è veicolo di malattie, poichè non tutti gli agenti patogeni muoiono a contatto con l'aria. Basta un po' di accortezza.
rispondo anche a questo, pur consapevole che trattasi di provocazione: lavarsi con l'amuchina (col sapone in genere) aumenta la probabilità di contrarre malattie sessualmente trasmissibili perchè indebolisce la flora batterica.
lo stesso discorso "moralista"- come è stato definito- vale anche per il fumo, l'alcool, le droghe ecc. Ma questo è un forum di gente che si lamenta che il proprio compagno\a l'ha fatto becco o che si vanta di molteplici incontri erotici, non di vittime di fumo passivo o alcool, ecc.
Appartengo al credo dell'agnosticismo e non "predico" la castità. Il ragionamento che vi ho proposto è diverso: fare sesso è bello e doveroso, ma con delle accortezze che implichino il calo della probabilità di ammalarsi e far ammalare. Un solo partner per volta è uno di questi, l'altro è "non andare col primo venuto" (che è una traduzione adulta del "non accettare caramelle dagli sconosciuti"). Non c'è niente di morale in questo: solo una constatazione che se tutti facessero così, si avrebbe un calo delle MST.

chiariamo "un solo partner per volta" prima di essere sommersi dai commenti ironici o da fraintendimenti: non intendo (chiaramente) "un solo partner per ogni intercorso sessuale", intendo un solo partner per un certo periodo della vita. Spiegato terra-terra: sono single, vedo uno, mi attizza, è single a sua volta, lo frequento per conoscerlo, ci faccio sesso. non mi attizza più, smetto di farci sesso. e così via a ruota.
che è ben diverso da dire "sesso solo tra coniugi".
se proprio vogliamo dare un'etichetta a tutto questo discorso, penso potrebbe essere "educazione sentimentale e al bene sociale", più che "educazione morale", la quale ha indubbiamente un connotato religioso.  

che altro?

ah si: non è l'operatore sanitario che dice "se doni il sangue ti prendi l'aids". è l'uomo medio che dice "se dono sangue mi prendo l'aids"...difficilmente ho sentito dire "mi prendo l'HIV", anzi mi è stata spesso rivolta la domanda (e più spesso dai 40enni che dai 18enni) "che cos'è l'HIV?"

la donazione di sangue ha un costo, certo! ma non bisogna guardare il costo in sè, ma il rapporto costo-beneficio. I

"comprare sangue" è -perdonami- una considerazione stupida: il sangue non si fabbrica. Se io, virtuoso centro ospedaliero, cedo il sangue dei miei virtuosi utenti a te, non virtuoso centro, semplicemente io ne avrò di meno perchè non è che posso incrementarne la produzione. Poi, è ovvio che non ti lascio senza (nei limiti del possibile), ma sono i tuoi utenti a doversi dare da fare (a meno che non sia un paese di magri, ammalati di tiroide o quant'altro)

per quanto riguarda le realtà "povere" o "maleducate" di alcuni centri, non posso che rammaricarmene. Nel mio centro danno un panino, caffè, acqua. Ma ho visto molte persone portarsi lo yogurt o il cornetto da casa, in quanto non avvezze a mangiare pane e salame alle 8 del mattino....Se lo fai per ciò che ti viene dato in cambio, mi pare che delle analisi gratuite (dopo 10 giorni o dopo 1 mese cambia poco per i donatori abituali; inoltre se c'è qualche malattia grave per cui la tua sacca viene scartata, fidati che vieni informato per tempo..), un permesso lavorativo pagato, un incremento della produzione di sangue "giovane" da parte del tuo organismo in cambio di mezzo litro di sangue (plasma o piastrine) che cmq avresti prodotto indipendentemente dalla donazione....ecco, mi pare proprio che il piatto della bilancia penda notevolmente verso ciò che tu ricevi in cambio. Però trattasi di considerazioni personali, ovviamente.​


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perdonami, tu fai un regalo a una persona e ti aspetti che ti offra la cena per ricambiare?
> Io di norma se faccio un regalo non mi aspetto nulla...
> 
> Ho capito quello che vuoi dire eh, ma credo che 2 euro per farti una bella colazione dopo ce li puoi pure mettere...se no appunto eviti e amen. Ma allora non andare a fare colazione fuori per principio!


la cazzata la stavano facendo rendendo non pensionabile la giornata di riposo in cui fai la donazione... per fortuna ci hanno ripensato.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunetta ma tu la pensavi così anche PRIMA del tradimento?


Sull'uso del preservativo? Sì.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perdonami, tu fai un regalo a una persona e ti aspetti che ti offra la cena per ricambiare?
> *Io di norma se faccio un regalo non mi aspetto nulla...
> *
> Ho capito quello che vuoi dire eh, *ma credo che 2 euro per farti una bella colazione dopo ce li puoi pure mettere...*se no appunto eviti e amen. Ma allora non andare a fare colazione fuori per principio!


Non è un paragone appropriato il tuo. Non si parla di ricambiare il regalo ma di offrire la colazione a una persona che in quel momento ne ha bisogno e che ci fa poco e nulla con due fette biscottate.

Certo che ce li posso mettere i 2 euro (qui anche meno, con un euro e mezzo ti fai caffè e cornetto), così come posso perderci una giornata di lavoro, ma a quel punto, sapendo bene quanto la ASL spende per altre cose, mi sento un pochino umiliata.
Non stiamo parlando di una azienda che sta con le pezze al culo eh?....


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sull'uso del preservativo? Sì.


Sul leccare le dita ed i rapporti orali?


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma pesci in faccia perchè non ti danno abbastanza (secondo te) da mangiare o bere?
> Ripeto con 4 gettoni mi prendo mezzo litro d'acqua, un sacco, due pacchetti di biscotti
> Dopodichè *ho diritto a una giornata di "ferie" *e a casa bevo e mangio ciò che voglio


Hai diritto a una giornata di ferie perchè hai un contratto che te lo permette.

La maggioranza dei precari, con contratti a progetto, non ha diritto a nulla e la giornata la perde.

Non pretendo certo che mi venga pagata, anche se a molti lavoratori più fortunati capita, ma almeno un minimo di trattamento dignitoso si.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul leccare le dita ed i rapporti orali?


In effetti no.
Sbagliavo.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma te na vai o no? Ma quando cazzo ci vai in viaggio di nozze? Conti di postare anche da lì? Matta ci sei in effetti.


Ancora non mi sono sposata, ebete che non sei altro, manca qualche giorno.

In viaggio di nozze ci parto il 7 agosto.


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è un paragone appropriato il tuo. Non si parla di ricambiare il regalo ma di offrire la colazione a una persona che in quel momento ne ha bisogno e che ci fa poco e nulla con due fette biscottate.
> 
> Certo che ce li posso mettere i 2 euro (qui anche meno, con un euro e mezzo ti fai caffè e cornetto), così come posso perderci una giornata di lavoro, ma a quel punto, sapendo bene quanto la ASL spende per altre cose, mi sento un pochino umiliata.
> Non stiamo parlando di una azienda che sta con le pezze al culo eh?....


Il tuo sangue però magari è servito per chi corre pericolo di vita...e già questo dovrebbe farti ragionare in una maniera un attimo diversa.
In logica quel sangue va a chi ha molto più bisogno di un cornetto alla crema, non va a chi ti sta tirando il sangue o al Signor Asl. Che poi certa gente dovrebbe trattare chi ha davanti con più umanità lo posso ben dire, ma non dovresti smettere di donare il sangue perchè non ti danno la briosche come piace a te...non è una buona motivazione...


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il tuo sangue però magari è servito per chi corre pericolo di vita...e già questo dovrebbe farti ragionare in una maniera un attimo diversa.
> In logica quel sangue va a chi ha molto più bisogno di un cornetto alla crema, non va a chi ti sta tirando il sangue o al Signor Asl. Che poi certa gente dovrebbe trattare chi ha davanti con più umanità lo posso ben dire, *ma non dovresti smettere di donare il sangue perchè non ti danno la briosche come piace a te...non è una buona motivazione...*


Non come piace a me.

Come ogni donatore ha bisogno.

Il discorso è che se vengo trattata così, evidentemente quella ASL non ha così bisogno del sangue.



O lo dono altrove, o smetto, non è un obbligo.


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hai diritto a una giornata di ferie perchè hai un contratto che te lo permette.
> 
> La maggioranza dei precari, con contratti a progetto, non ha diritto a nulla e la giornata la perde.
> 
> Non pretendo certo che mi venga pagata, anche se a molti lavoratori più fortunati capita, ma almeno un minimo di trattamento dignitoso si.


Tesoro mio, tu prentendi un trattamento dignitoso in sede di donazione sangue, ma il trattamento dignitoso non è dato nemmeno ai malati gravi e ai grandi operati.
Va bene partire dal piccolo, ma ci sono falle ben più grosse di una colazione sostanziosa!

Poi credo che dipenda dai luoghi, io ho sempre sentito che non ti fanno uscire strisciando ma che ti nutrono prima di mandarti via. C'è addirittura gente in alcune zone che va a donare il sangue anche perchè si trova con una bella colazione offerta...non che sia la motivazione principale, ma ho sempre sentito parlare bene di questo lato!


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, tu prentendi un trattamento dignitoso in sede di donazione sangue, ma il trattamento dignitoso non è dato nemmeno ai malati gravi e ai grandi operati.
> Va bene partire dal piccolo, ma ci sono falle ben più grosse di una colazione sostanziosa!
> 
> *Poi credo che dipenda dai luoghi, io ho sempre sentito che non ti fanno uscire strisciando ma che ti nutrono prima di mandarti via.* C'è addirittura gente in alcune zone che va a donare il sangue anche perchè si trova con una bella colazione offerta...non che sia la motivazione principale, ma ho sempre sentito parlare bene di questo lato!


Qua da noi la offrono, c'è chi accetta e chi no... pensavo fosse così ovunque. Ad ogni modo smettere di donare perchè non c'è la colazione inclusa non lo capisco neanch'io. Di solito la motivazione è aiutare qualcuno che sta peggio di noi, mi pare strano che questa crolli per un cornetto e cappuccino.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, tu prentendi un trattamento dignitoso in sede di donazione sangue, *ma il trattamento dignitoso non è dato nemmeno ai malati gravi e ai grandi operati.*
> Va bene partire dal piccolo, ma ci sono falle ben più grosse di una colazione sostanziosa!
> 
> * Poi credo che dipenda dai luoghi*, io ho sempre sentito che non ti fanno uscire strisciando ma che ti nutrono prima di mandarti via. C'è addirittura gente in alcune zone che va a donare il sangue anche perchè si trova con una bella colazione offerta...non che sia la motivazione principale, ma ho sempre sentito parlare bene di questo lato!


In molti luoghi infatti è come dici tu, non in tutti però, come dovrebbe essere.

Dipende solo ed esclusivamente dai centri trasfusionali.

L'ospedale di cui mi lamento infatti, ha un pronto soccorso d'eccellenza. 

Proprio perchè in molte situazioni c'è una sanità pessima, non trovo giusto prendere più calci in culo del previsto (per fare del bene, poi)


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Qua da noi la offrono, c'è chi accetta e chi no... pensavo fosse così ovunque. Ad ogni modo smettere di donare perchè non c'è la colazione inclusa non lo capisco neanch'io. Di solito la motivazione è aiutare qualcuno che sta peggio di noi, *mi pare strano che questa crolli per un cornetto e cappuccino*.


Quel motivo rende evidente che non hanno così bisogno del mio sangue.


Altrimenti mi (ci) tratterebbero meglio, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quel motivo rende evidente che non hanno così bisogno del mio sangue.
> 
> 
> Altrimenti mi (ci) tratterebbero meglio, no?


Io ti auguro di non avere mai bisogno di una trasfusione. Perchè il pensiero di averne bisogno e non poterla fare perchè al donatore non offrivano brioches, potrebbe essere devastante.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me personalmente dà noia chi si mette sul pulpito a sputar sentenze e giudizi sulle vite degli altri.
> Ok, usate il preservativo è il messaggio? Sono assolutamente d'accordo e sfido chiunque a non esserlo.
> Ci sono persone che non lo usano in rapporti occasionali? Assolutamente sì, forse la maggioranza. Tra gli adolescenti è in atto una grandissima diffusione del Papilloma Virus, che può portare anche conseguenze decisamente spiacevoli.
> Ma c'è bisogno di fare del terrorismo nelle masse? No.
> ...


io attendo invece illuminazioni sui preservativi da bocca,visto che ci sono malattie che sono trasmissibili da saliva e non da sperma


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti auguro di non avere mai bisogno di una trasfusione. Perchè il pensiero di averne bisogno e non poterla fare perchè al donatore non offrivano brioches, potrebbe essere devastante.


Ma allora non hai capito una mazza.


Non è il discorso della brioche in sè.

Se mi trattano così male da non poter investire 1-2 euro in più per il mio gesto nobile, significa che non ne hanno davvero bisogno.

All'Umberto I, dove rispetto all'ospedaletto di provincia arrivano moltissime più persone, ti stendono il tappeto rosso quando vai a donare il sangue e c'è pure una persona che ti assiste prima e dopo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quel motivo rende evidente che non hanno così bisogno del mio sangue.
> 
> 
> Altrimenti mi (ci) tratterebbero meglio, no?


Forse ti sfugge che del tuo sangue non ne hanno bisogno le asl, ma i pazienti. Sono due entità diverse, un'azienda può anche essere gestita a cazzo, ma se desideri aiutare chi è più sfigato di te il sangue lo doni comunque. Ad ogni modo, hai detto bene prima, la scelta è libera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma allora non hai capito una mazza.
> 
> 
> Non è il discorso della brioche in sè.
> ...


chi non ha capito una mazza sei tu nello specifico.
Il tuo sangue è vita per qualcuno, non è neppure detto che quel qualcuno lo riceverà nella tua regione, figuriamoci nella tua asl. Quelli sono solo centri di raccolta. E chi se ne frega se mi trattano male, se l'infermiera è stronza o il medico puzza, quando vado a dare il sangue.
Quando sei in un ospedale e un tuo caro ha bisogno di 6, dico 6 sacch di sangue e il chirurgo ti porta a vedere la cella frigo ed è vuota, e ti dice che sono cazzi tuoi procurarlo, e ti devi trovi quando esci l'avvoltoio che ti offre quello al mercato nero(e chiisà come ha saputo che ne avevi bisogno), capisci che, se puoi, donare il sangue è IMPORTANTE perchè c'è gente, persone come te e me, che ne hanno BISOGNO PER VIVERE.
E tutte le stronzate che hai scritto magari ti imbarazano pure un poco.
Mamma mia che roba.


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io attendo invece illuminazioni sui preservativi da bocca,visto che ci sono malattie che sono trasmissibili da saliva e non da sperma


Esistono, si chiamano Dental Dam, ma ovviamente non tutti li conoscono...è una pellicola che si applica sulla zona e poi si va di lingua. Questo per quanto riguarda il sesso orale.
Ora non so come funzioni per i semplici baci eh, ma a sto punto evitiamo pure quelli e amen!!


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2014)

Cygnus ha detto:


> andiamo con ordine...sparso
> 
> l'istinto, per me, diventa basso, quando il comportamento razionale ne è sopraffatto. Ognuno è libero di giudicare i suoi istinti, ma è libero anche di giudicare quelli degli altri, da cui sarà a sua volta giudicato. E non si creda che il medico non giudichi: è un essere umano. Giudica, ma non dice. Così come il meccanico cui una donna porta una macchina ammaccata non dice apertamente "donne al volante pericolo costante", ma lo pensa. Non è professionale, ma siamo esseri umani.
> 
> ...


Vivere è rischioso.    e tutto quello che facciamo è potenzialmente a rischio,anche aprire un portone toccato da chissà chi e con le mani in chissà che stato.

Il concetto che il sesso vada fatto con la testa,il che significa non andare col primo o prima a caso ma cercare almeno di capire se chi ci sta di fronte sia folle e sconsiderato o sia una persona che sa quello che fa.

Detto questo,il punto che vorrei che tu ci aiutassi a sviluppare non è tanto il preservativo sempre in tasca se si ha in mente di folleggiare una sera.   quello è un concetto che abbiamo chiaro in testa tutti qui.

Quello di cui vorrei discutere con te è se veramente l'invasione dei clandestini cui assistiamo di questi tempi sta riportando in Italia malattie debellate da tempo o se si tratta di mera propaganda politica.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Forse ti sfugge che del tuo sangue non ne hanno bisogno le asl, ma i pazienti. Sono due entità diverse, *un'azienda può anche essere gestita a cazzo*, ma se desideri aiutare chi è più sfigato di te il sangue lo doni comunque. Ad ogni modo, hai detto bene prima, la scelta è libera.


Insomma.

E' la ASL che gestisce quel sangue.

Io posso scegliere liberamente di darlo a chi mi ispira più fiducia, proprio perchè voglio aiutare chi è più sfigato.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esistono, si chiamano Dental Dam, ma ovviamente non tutti li conoscono...è una pellicola che si applica sulla zona e poi si va di lingua. Questo per quanto riguarda il sesso orale.
> Ora non so come funzioni per i semplici baci eh, ma a sto punto evitiamo pure quelli e amen!!


infatti è ai baci che mi riferisco


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma allora non hai capito una mazza.
> 
> 
> Non è il discorso della brioche in sè.
> ...


Hai idea di quanto costa il controllo su tutte le attrezzature, i macchinari che sterilizzano, avere persone che seguono una certa procedura affinchè tu non esca da un laboratorio analisi senza chissà quale malattia?
Sai come funzionano certi protocolli? Sai anche che certe aziende hanno delle spese obbligatorie ogni anno e si scapicollano per far quadrare i conti? Sai che non possono scucire 10 euro senza un'autorizzazione e senza un ordine di spesa approvato?
Se adesso per avere più sangue chi è a capo di certi Enti si mette lì a predisporre un ordine di spesa per avere una pasticceria in ogni centro di raccolta capirai che la cosa diventa poco fattibile?

Non sono i 2 euro per te (che te li darei io!), sono le centinaia di migliaia di euro che si dovrebbero investire per dare briosche e cappuccino a chi è in perfetta salute, altrimenti non donerebbe sangue.
Togliendo fondi che servono a prendere macchinari, strumentazioni, personale qualificato, tecnici che controllino che tutto funzioni correttamente, per la salvaguardia di chi sta male veramente e non ha nemmeno la forza di pensare alla briosche e cappuccino, perchè campa col sondino.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chi non ha capito una mazza sei tu nello specifico.
> Il tuo sangue è vita per qualcuno, non è neppure detto che quel qualcuno lo riceverà nella tua regione, figuriamoci nella tua asl. Quelli sono solo centri di raccolta. E chi se ne frega se mi trattano male, se l'infermiera è stronza o il medico puzza, quando vado a dare il sangue.
> Quando sei in un ospedale e un tuo caro ha bisogno di 6, dico 6 sacch di sangue e il chirurgo ti porta a vedere la cella frigo ed è vuota, e ti dice che sono cazzi tuoi procurarlo, e ti devi trovi quando esci l'avvoltoio che ti offre quello al mercato nero(e chiisà come ha saputo che ne avevi bisogno), capisci che, se puoi, donare il sangue è IMPORTANTE perchè c'è gente, persone come te e me, che ne hanno BISOGNO PER VIVERE.
> E tutte le stronzate che hai scritto magari ti imbarazano pure un poco.
> Mamma mia che roba.


Guarda che io ci ho lavorato per un anno in un centro trasfusionale, oltre ad essere donatrice, quindi parlo con cognizione di causa, a differenza tua che stai facendo la solita sparata buonista, tanto per far vedere che sei buona, brava, e dici la cosa giusta.


Quelli NON sono solo centri di raccolta. Sono loro che decidono la partenza delle sacche di sangue. Non il chirurgo di un altro reparto.

E io sono libera di essere diffidente se vedo sciatteria, trascuratezza e poco rispetto.

Parli di avvoltoi, di mercato nero... ma dove vivi??? 

Quando qualcuno si fa un'operazione che richiede sacche di sangue, è buona norma che i medici chiedano ai parenti di fare una donazione per aumentare le scorte. Lo fanno SEMPRE.

Non è che quando ti chiedono il sangue è perchè manca alla persona interessata.

Questa cosa succede quando qualcuno ha un gruppo particolarmente raro (B-, AB-).

E lì è chiaro che chi possiede questo gruppo dovrebbe essere anche più coscienzioso degli altri.
Ma non è che si può obbligare qualcuno a fare questo gesto rimettendoci una giornata di lavoro e la salute (dove appunto non c'è un trattamento dignitoso).
Anche perchè dopo che hanno tolto parecchio sangue, lì DEVI idratarti. Non fuori. C'è comunque un piccolo rischio di capogiro e svenimento.

Il discorso "esco e vado al bar" è assurdo.

Ci devono essere ZERO rischi.

Quante volte hai donato il sangue? Tanto per sapere.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Insomma.
> 
> E' la ASL che gestisce quel sangue.
> 
> *Io posso scegliere liberamente di darlo a chi mi ispira più fiducia, proprio perchè voglio aiutare chi è più sfigato.*


chiaro, però non parlavi di questo ma di smettere di donare. Se senti di aiutare chi sta male, puoi cambiare sede se ti trattano male... ma smettere perchè manca la colazione a me pare senza senso. Tieni conto che comunque il sangue che dai non lo usano necessariamente in quell'ospedale, anzi credo capiti poche volte.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti no.
> Sbagliavo.


E adesso quindi o astinenza o muta da sub.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai idea di quanto costa il controllo su tutte le attrezzature, i macchinari che sterilizzano, avere persone che seguono una certa procedura affinchè tu non esca da un laboratorio analisi senza chissà quale malattia?
> Sai come funzionano certi protocolli? Sai anche che certe aziende hanno delle spese obbligatorie ogni anno e si scapicollano per far quadrare i conti? Sai che non possono scucire 10 euro senza un'autorizzazione e senza un ordine di spesa approvato?
> Se adesso per avere più sangue chi è a capo di certi Enti si mette lì a predisporre un ordine di spesa per avere una pasticceria in ogni centro di raccolta capirai che la cosa diventa poco fattibile?
> 
> ...


Ma lo sai quanti soldi paga ogni regione agli ospedali per un posto letto???
Cifre assurde.
E tu lo sai dove vanno quei soldi?

Nel Lazio ci sono stati sprechi ASSURDI.
E ad oggi i ticket sono aumentati in maniera spropositata.

Quindi che non mi venissero a dire che non hanno fondi.

Semplicemente alcune aziende ospedaliere non hanno così bisogno di quel sangue. E confidano che le AVIS del territorio lavorino anche per loro nell'accoglienza.

Se permetti la carità la faccio dove c'è bisogno.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Guarda che io ci ho lavorato per un anno in un centro trasfusionale, oltre ad essere donatrice, quindi parlo con cognizione di causa, a differenza tua che stai facendo la solita sparata buonista, tanto per far vedere che sei buona, brava, e dici la cosa giusta.
> 
> 
> Quelli NON sono solo centri di raccolta. Sono loro che decidono la partenza delle sacche di sangue. Non il chirurgo di un altro reparto.
> ...


infatti anche io sapevo così... per quello mi sembrava strano che dove vai tu non offrano nulla, pensvo fosse la prassi.


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti è ai baci che mi riferisco


Quelli sono assolutamente da evitare...il minimo è che ti pigli l'Helicobacter Pylori. 
Se ti va bene un mese di antibiotici, altrimenti se è troppo attaccato alle mucose passi a due mesi di antibiotici.
E gli antibiotici disfano l'intestino, quindi cominciamo a prendere pure i fermenti.
E se non lo scovi c'è caso che devi cominciare a fare gastroscopie per capire per quale stradiamine di motivo il tuo stomaco è andato a farsi fottere e ti becchi una bella gastrite, sempre se sei fortunato. Altrimenti ulcera.
E per trovarlo devi fare test, analisi del sangue o altri generi di test, devi andare dal medico, bisogna spendere...

O se no ti becchi la mononucleosi e ti stendi a letto per mesi...

No no, i baci sono pericolosissssssimi!!!


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> chiaro, però non parlavi di questo ma di smettere di donare. *Se senti di aiutare chi sta male, puoi cambiare sede se ti trattano male... *ma smettere perchè manca la colazione a me pare senza senso. Tieni conto che comunque il sangue che dai non lo usano necessariamente in quell'ospedale, anzi credo capiti poche volte.


Spostarsi è comunque un costo e una perdita di tempo.

Non biasimo chi smette e basta.

Cavolo, c'è gente che non lo dona proprio!


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti anche io sapevo così... per quello mi sembrava strano che dove vai tu non offrano nulla, pensvo fosse la prassi.


Nulla proprio no. 

Dove andavo io davano due fette biscottate e a volte, un succo di frutta. Ma spesso c'era solo un po' d'acqua.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti è ai baci che mi riferisco


ma vabbè... a baciarsi ci si becca il raffreddore, se va proprio di sfiga la mononucleosi... c'è davvero qualche coglione che si mette le pellicole in bocca?


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quelli sono assolutamente da evitare...il minimo è che ti pigli l'Helicobacter Pylori.
> Se ti va bene un mese di antibiotici, altrimenti se è troppo attaccato alle mucose passi a due mesi di antibiotici.
> E gli antibiotici disfano l'intestino, quindi cominciamo a prendere pure i fermenti.
> E se non lo scovi c'è caso che devi cominciare a fare gastroscopie per capire per quale stradiamine di motivo il tuo stomaco è andato a farsi fottere e ti becchi una bella gastrite, sempre se sei fortunato. Altrimenti ulcera.
> ...





Nobody ha detto:


> ma vabbè... a baciarsi ci si becca il raffreddore, se va proprio di sfiga la mononucleosi... c'è davvero qualche coglione che si mette le pellicole in bocca?


Infatti l'estremizzazione da me volutamente enfatizzata è proprio per stressare il concetto che il terrorismo psicologico non aiuta a far passare il messaggio della sana prudenza in materia di sesso.

Fare sesso è un'attività rischiosa,in cui ci sono rischi stupidi che si possono evitare in modo semplice.

ma pensare che io mi metta lo scafandro e che fasci la mia donna nella pellicola di alluminio perchè sia mai che ci sia anche un minimo contatto fisico o di scambio di fluidi è un tantino.....bischero.

Sono sicuro che Cygnus intendesse sottolineare la parte dei rischi che si corrono per troppa leggerezza


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Guarda che io ci ho lavorato per un anno in un centro trasfusionale, oltre ad essere donatrice, quindi parlo con cognizione di causa, a differenza tua che stai facendo la solita sparata buonista, tanto per far vedere che sei buona, brava, e dici la cosa giusta.
> 
> 
> Quelli NON sono solo centri di raccolta. Sono loro che decidono la partenza delle sacche di sangue. Non il chirurgo di un altro reparto.
> ...


sono donatrice da più di venti anni, l'episodio che ho raccontato è successo a me al Gemelli di Roma, compreso la visita alle celle e l'ometto del mercato nero e ho fatto arrivare il sangue dall'Emilia Romagna in ambulanza e col cazzo che fanno donare i parenti se non sono compatibili, donatori o hanno già donato.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brun....la tua ironia e'da strapazzo,cque come credi..pensami come se fossi un portuale...se cosi'ti piace-
> 
> *Quel termine non l'ho mai usato*.....la''signora'volle finire cosi',non l'ho chiesi io.
> Si fido'senza chiedere...fece bene.Per sua fortuna.


non ho voglia di cercare ma lo hai usato eccome.magari hai sbagliato ma lo hai scritto


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Infatti l'estremizzazione da me volutamente enfatizzata è proprio per stressare il concetto che il terrorismo psicologico non aiuta a far passare il messaggio della sana prudenza in materia di sesso.
> 
> Fare sesso è un'attività rischiosa,in cui ci sono rischi stupidi che si possono evitare in modo semplice.
> 
> ...


Con l'alluminio ti fai male ai denti, meglio il cellophane!!!


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Infatti l'estremizzazione da me volutamente enfatizzata è proprio per stressare il concetto che il terrorismo psicologico non aiuta a far passare il messaggio della sana prudenza in materia di sesso.
> 
> *Fare sesso è un'attività rischiosa,in cui ci sono rischi stupidi che si possono evitare in modo semplice.
> 
> ...


quoto lo scerfiffo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Infatti l'estremizzazione da me volutamente enfatizzata è proprio per stressare il concetto che il terrorismo psicologico non aiuta a far passare il messaggio della sana prudenza in materia di sesso.
> 
> Fare sesso è un'attività rischiosa,in cui ci sono rischi stupidi che si possono evitare in modo semplice.
> 
> ...


io invece il dubbio che la prossima puntata sia sull'immoralità dell'omosessualità che manco porta alla procreazione ce l'ho ma sono possibilista.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2014)

Cygnus ha detto:


> andiamo con ordine...sparso
> 
> l'istinto, per me, diventa basso, quando il comportamento razionale ne è sopraffatto. Ognuno è libero di giudicare i suoi istinti, ma è libero anche di giudicare quelli degli altri, da cui sarà a sua volta giudicato. E non si creda che il medico non giudichi: è un essere umano. Giudica, ma non dice. Così come il meccanico cui una donna porta una macchina ammaccata non dice apertamente "donne al volante pericolo costante", ma lo pensa. Non è professionale, ma siamo esseri umani.
> 
> ...


quidni non ci si può masturbare a vicenda o proponi soluzioni?



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti auguro di non avere mai bisogno di una trasfusione. Perchè il pensiero di averne bisogno e non poterla fare perchè al donatore non offrivano brioches, potrebbe essere devastante.





Nobody ha detto:


> Forse ti sfugge che del tuo sangue non ne hanno bisogno le asl, ma i pazienti. Sono due entità diverse, un'azienda può anche essere gestita a cazzo, ma se desideri aiutare chi è più sfigato di te il sangue lo doni comunque. Ad ogni modo, hai detto bene prima, la scelta è libera.



quoto:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quidni non ci si può masturbare a vicenda o proponi soluzioni?


Con le pinze.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con le pinze.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAH


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io invece il dubbio che la prossima puntata sia sull'immoralità dell'omosessualità che manco porta alla procreazione ce l'ho ma sono possibilista.


Boh a me Cygnus non ha dato quest'impressione,però l'approccio ansiogeno dato al 3d credo vada a ritorcersi contro la sua intenzione


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma vabbè... a baciarsi ci si becca il raffreddore, se va proprio di sfiga la mononucleosi... c'è davvero qualche coglione che si mette le pellicole in bocca?



quella e'roba da ridere...esistono herpes paurose........


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quella e'roba da ridere...esistono herpes paurose........


ok ma il virus dell'herpes penso sia dentro il 99% della popolazione mondiale... finchè le difese sono ok non ci si ammala.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok ma il virus dell'herpes penso sia dentro il 99% della popolazione mondiale... finchè le difese sono ok non ci si ammala.


non proprio.
l'herpes(simplex, credo tu ti riferisca a quello) non è un virus, è una sottofamiglia cui appartiene l'herpes labiale, che è di tipo 1.
L'herpes genitale può essere di tipo 1 e di tipo 2(Eratò, Cignus... correggete).
Per il tipo 2 la popolazione che ha anticorpi è molto inferiore, circa il 30%.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok ma il virus dell'herpes penso sia dentro il 99% della popolazione mondiale... finchè le difese sono ok non ci si ammala.



io ero una grande baciatrice fin dal liceo e non l'ho mai preso, però ho visto gente con bubboni terribili, si dice che è la febbre della labbra perchè sei stanco (in effetti esce con lo stress)


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E adesso quindi o astinenza o muta da sub.


Quando usciamo insieme ti spiego.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando usciamo insieme ti spiego.


orcocan, anvedi Brunilde.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non proprio.
> l'herpes(simplex, credo tu ti riferisca a quello) non è un virus, è una sottofamiglia cui appartiene l'herpes labiale, che è di tipo 1.
> L'herpes genitale può essere di tipo 1 e di tipo 2(Eratò, Cignus... correggete).
> Per il tipo 2 la popolazione che ha anticorpi è molto inferiore, circa il 30%.


che poi è lo stesso ceppo della mononucleosi (varicella etc)


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non proprio.
> l'herpes(simplex, credo tu ti riferisca a quello) non è un virus, è una sottofamiglia cui appartiene l'herpes labiale, che è di tipo 1.
> L'herpes genitale può essere di tipo 1 e di tipo 2(Eratò, Cignus... correggete).
> Per il tipo 2 la popolazione che ha anticorpi è molto inferiore, circa il 30%.


si mi riferivo al virus 1 quello che si trasmette coi baci, il labiale. Credo che quello lo abbiano più o meno tutti dentro, solo che finchè sei fisicamente ok non da nessun segno.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi è lo stesso ceppo della mononucleosi (varicella etc)


altro che centro malattie sessuali, questo forum   abbiamo fatto scappare l'operatore sanitario :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non proprio.
> l'herpes(simplex, credo tu ti riferisca a quello) non è un virus, è una sottofamiglia cui appartiene l'herpes labiale, che è di tipo 1.
> L'herpes genitale può essere di tipo 1 e di tipo 2(Eratò, Cignus... correggete).
> Per il tipo 2 la popolazione che ha anticorpi è molto inferiore, circa il 30%.


ho una grande paura di queste cose,anche perche'alle volte non basta neanche il profilattico.Pero'Sbri,e qui'magari sbaglio perche'non sono medico,credo che siano tutte cose che nascano dallo scarso igiene.Tra persone normali,non ci sono rischi.

O no?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> orcocan, anvedi Brunilde.


Ma adesso che ha parlato di pinzetta penso che non ne valga la pena :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si mi riferivo al virus 1 quello che si trasmette coi baci, il labiale. Credo che quello lo abbiano più o meno tutti dentro, solo che finchè sei fisicamente ok non da nessun segno.


tutti quelli che en sono venuti a contatto , magari con la varicella.
non so se è una cazzata ma ora con questi vaccini dimininuirà il numero di persone che lo acquisiscono?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho una grande paura di queste cose,anche perche'alle volte non basta neanche il profilattico.Pero'Sbri,e qui'magari sbaglio perche'non sono medico,*credo che siano tutte cose che nascano dallo scarso igiene.Tra persone normali,non ci sono rischi.
> *
> O no?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lo fai apposta, ammettilo!! :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho una grande paura di queste cose,anche perche'alle volte non basta neanche il profilattico.Pero'Sbri,e qui'magari sbaglio perche'non sono medico,credo che siano tutte cose che nascano dallo scarso igiene.Tra persone normali,non ci sono rischi.
> 
> O no?


quello che hai appena scritto è motivo maggiore di tanti contagi


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

e meno male che il micione tuo era tanto prudente, sbricio


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Le donazioni di sangue aumenterebbero se ci fosse una migliore accoglienza dei donatori.
> 
> Io non dono più il sangue perché quello che ricevo in cambio dalla sanità mi sembra troppo poco rispetto al mezzo litro quasi che mi tirano via.
> 
> ...


Fatto salvo che mangiare dopo la donazione è giusto e sacrosanto, ma tu, hai smesso di donare perchè ti davano da mangiare fette biscottate?? Il fine della donazione, per te, è cosa mangi dopo averla fatta o alla vita che hai potenzialmente salvato con 450 ml di sangue?? Ma che cazzo me ne frega di quello che mangio e di quando mi arrivano a casa gli esami....


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi è lo stesso ceppo della mononucleosi (varicella etc)


Mononucleosi , cytomegalovirus, varicella, il virus che causa il sarcoma di Kaposi e fuoco di sant'antonio sono della stessa famiglia. Ma ce n'era anche un'altra che non ricordo, importante.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma anche la donazione in sè ha un costo. Il personale, l'attrezzatura, la conservazione del sangue. E con i -soliti- tagli che ci sono, è già grasso che cola avere un succo.
> Mi ricordo quando facevo la donazione di plasma, l'apparecchiatura per una sola donazione costava -mi disse la gentile infermiera all'epoca- 60 euro.
> 
> *E poi... è "donazione". Non vendita*
> ...


Bravissima Nausicaa :up::up:


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *minchia, quindi lo facevi per un ritorno economico? Allora rivolgiti al mercato nero.*
> 
> 
> uhm. Con tutto il rispetto: non è che fai parte di qualche associazione religiosa integralista e sei venuta qui a fare catechesi, eh? perchè che il sesso sia da fare con prudenza... ok. Tutta la parapiotta sui bassi istinti invece mi fa accapponare la pelle.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho una grande paura di queste cose,anche perche'alle volte non basta neanche il profilattico.Pero'Sbri,e qui'magari sbaglio perche'non sono medico,credo che siano tutte cose che nascano dallo scarso igiene.Tra persone normali,non ci sono rischi.
> 
> O no?


no. l'herpes è herpes, se ne frega dell'igiene. Più importante il sistema immunitario, ma quello basta un cagotto e si abbassa, per cui...


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mononucleosi , cytomegalovirus, varicella, il virus che causa il sarcoma di Kaposi e fuoco di sant'antonio sono della stessa famiglia. Ma ce n'era anche un'altra che non ricordo, importante.


minchia il sarcoma mi mancava


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. l'herpes è herpes, se ne frega dell'igiene. Più importante il sistema immunitario, ma quello basta un cagotto e si abbassa, per cui...


... per cui smettiamo di scopare che moriamo sani


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che mondo di merda quello dove se vai a donare il sangue c'è uno scorbutico infermiere che ti fa accomodare su una semplice sdraio e poi ti offre una cazzo di merendina del discount con del succo di carota radioattivo quando si potrebbero organizzare incantevoli aperitivi a tema (magari fusion) con tanto di chaises longues in finta pelle ecocompatibile, in una ambiente di livello, con un sottofondo lounge in tema, luci soffuse e genitilissime ed educati camierieri coi quanti bianchi.



:up::up::up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e meno male che il micione tuo era tanto prudente, sbricio


ma lui è prudente, ha chiesto come si diffonde un virus che, in un suo sottotipo si diffonde sicuramente anche per via non sessuale. L'herpes genitale non so se si diffonde SOLO per via sessuale, ad esempio. Magari ce lo può dire Cignus che è mestiere suo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... per cui smettiamo di scopare che moriamo sani


per morire sani dovremmo smettere un botto di cose. Comunque essere prudenti è un dovere in primis verso noi stessi, e last but not list verso i partner attuali e futuri.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

:sbatti:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma lui è prudente,* ha chiesto come si diffonde un virus che, in un suo sottotipo si diffonde sicuramente anche per via non sessuale. L'herpes genitale non so se si diffonde SOLO per via sessuale, ad esempio. Magari ce lo può dire Cignus che è mestiere suo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per morire sani dovremmo smettere un botto di cose. Comunque essere prudenti è un dovere in primis verso noi stessi, e last but not list verso i partner attuali e futuri.


E quando hai figli, nei loro confronti.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hai diritto a una giornata di ferie perchè hai un contratto che te lo permette.
> 
> *La maggioranza dei precari, con contratti a progetto, non ha diritto a nulla e la giornata la perde.*
> 
> Non pretendo certo che mi venga pagata, anche se a molti lavoratori più fortunati capita, ma almeno un minimo di trattamento dignitoso si.



Io dono la domenica mattina (aperture extra una domenica al mese), moltissimi se non tutti i centri trasfusionali lo fanno, di cosa stiamo parlando???


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma lui è prudente,* ha chiesto come si diffonde un virus che, in un suo sottotipo si diffonde sicuramente anche per via non sessuale. L'herpes genitale non so se si diffonde SOLO per via sessuale, ad esempio. Magari ce lo può dire Cignus che è mestiere suo.





mmmmmmm, che profumo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti:


ti faccio la parafrasi:
se per sta roba non serve manco il preservativo, posso stare tranquillo se all'apparenza la signora/ina gode buona salute e pare tenga all'igiene personale?
e la risposta è stata no.
Ma lui partiva dall'assunto di usarlo, il preservativo.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In molti luoghi infatti è come dici tu, non in tutti però, come dovrebbe essere.
> 
> Dipende solo ed esclusivamente dai centri trasfusionali.
> 
> ...



Ma parli sul serio???


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma lui è prudente, ha chiesto come si diffonde un virus che, in un suo sottotipo si diffonde sicuramente anche per via non sessuale. L'herpes genitale non so se si diffonde SOLO per via sessuale, ad esempio. Magari ce lo può dire Cignus che è mestiere suo.


prudente e'poco........io ho il terrore di queste cose...ma sono fortunato no???qui'abbiamo illustri medici,che magari manco hanno il diploma..pero'sanno tutto!!!!!!!!:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:..........​le maestre mediche!!!!!!!


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti auguro di non avere mai bisogno di una trasfusione. Perchè il pensiero di averne bisogno e non poterla fare perchè al donatore non offrivano brioches, potrebbe essere devastante.



:up::up::up::up:

Io sono qui a scrivere grazie a "qualcuno" che 14 anni fa ha donato senza pensare alla colazione, mi hanno trasfuso tanto di quel sangue da riempire un silos e grazie a quel "qualcuno" mi sono salvato, e quella pensa a cosa gli danno da mangiare e a quando le arrivano gli esami a casa, minchia mi si è chiusa la vena.......


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

anche a sbriciolata in privato parli delle megere che opprimono te e il conte?ci vuole pazienza





lothar57 ha detto:


> prudente e'poco........io ho il terrore di queste cose...ma sono fortunato no???qui'abbiamo illustri medici,che magari manco hanno il diploma..pero'sanno tutto!!!!!!!!:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:..........​le maestre mediche!!!!!!!


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Guarda che io ci ho lavorato per un anno in un centro trasfusionale*, oltre ad essere donatrice, quindi parlo con cognizione di causa, a differenza tua che stai facendo la solita sparata buonista, tanto per far vedere che sei buona, brava, e dici la cosa giusta.
> 
> 
> Quelli NON sono solo centri di raccolta. Sono loro che decidono la partenza delle sacche di sangue. Non il chirurgo di un altro reparto.
> ...



MINCHIA, e meno male......:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con le pinze.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a sbriciolata in privato parli delle megere che opprimono te e il conte?ci vuole pazienza


Non ho mai sentito dire a Lothar una parola cattiva su nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho mai sentito dire a Lothar una parola cattiva su nessuno.


allora gli chiedo volentieri scusa


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora gli chiedo volentieri scusa


:smile:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

però mai mai mai una parolina col conte sulle carampane?
giurin giurello?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però mai mai mai una parolina col conte sulle carampane?
> giurin giurello?


se fanno i pettegoli loro due quando sono da soli non lo so:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se fanno i pettegoli loro due quando sono da soli non lo so:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:usciamo dal cul de sac che un bel chi se ne frega ci sta pure


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se fanno i pettegoli loro due quando sono da soli non lo so:mrgreen:



ma poi i pettegolezzi mica sono cattiverie
quelle sono le maldicenze o le malignità
i pettegolezzi sono solo aneddoti della vita degli altri, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:usciamo dal cul de sac che un bel chi se ne frega ci sta pure


Anche perché un pero non fa la mele.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:usciamo dal cul de sac che un bel chi se ne frega ci sta pure


Comunque Lothar è una persona veramente buona, poi di più non posso dire perchè vado a demolirne il mito.
:smile:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque Lothar è una persona veramente buona, poi di più non posso dire perchè vado a demolirne il mito.
> :smile:


a dire la verità s'intuisce .però poi  non posso fare a meno di mettermi dalla parte della moglie e m'incazzo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a dire la verità s'intuisce .però poi non posso fare a meno di mettermi dalla parte della moglie e m'incazzo


eh ma dalla parte della moglie si incazzerebbe pure lui:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono donatrice da più di venti anni, l'episodio che ho raccontato è successo a me al Gemelli di Roma, compreso la visita alle celle e l'ometto del mercato nero e ho fatto arrivare il sangue dall'Emilia Romagna in ambulanza e *col cazzo che fanno donare i parenti se non sono compatibili, donatori o hanno già donato.*


Non sono compatibili con chi???

Mica QUEL sangue va al parente. Va al centro trasfusionale, per le loro scorte.

Certo, se non possono donare in quel momento o mai, non donano. Mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Io dono la domenica mattina (aperture extra una domenica al mese), moltissimi se non tutti i centri trasfusionali lo fanno, di cosa stiamo parlando???


Quelli che conosco io aprono solo il sabato mattina e io, per esempio, lavoravo.

Se cambiassero la legge ed equiparassero tutti i lavoratori, non sarebbe male.

Mica è giusto che solo quelli a tempo indeterminato debbano avere diritto alla giornata di riposo.


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mononucleosi , cytomegalovirus, varicella, il virus che causa il sarcoma di Kaposi e fuoco di sant'antonio sono della stessa famiglia. Ma ce n'era anche un'altra che non ricordo, importante.


Per la stessa roba può venire anche una dermatosi particolare che si chiama Pitiriasi Rosea.
In momenti di stress e calo di difese immunitarie il virus si riattiva ed esplode. Con quella vengono macchie sparse ovunque, soprattutto a livello inguinale, cosce e fondoschiena.
Non si attacca, ma porca miseria è inquietante da vedere! :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Fatto salvo che mangiare dopo la donazione è giusto e sacrosanto, *ma tu, hai smesso di donare perchè ti davano da mangiare fette biscottate?? Il fine della donazione, per te, è cosa mangi dopo averla fatta o alla vita che hai potenzialmente salvato con 450 ml di sangue??* Ma che cazzo me ne frega di quello che mangio e di quando mi arrivano a casa gli esami....


Ok, devo ripetere per l'ennesima volta all'ennesimo uTONTO cosa intendessi dire.

Il problema NON è la merendina mancata, ma è l'IMPORTANZA che viene data al mio gesto. Se mi tratti con trascuratezza vuol dire che del mio sangue NON hai così bisogno e io smetto di regalartelo.

Faccio un altro applauso a un altro santarellino buono del forum comunque.

A me non interessa nulla di avere l'aureola disegnata sopra la testa, preferisco rimanere cattiva ed egoista. Voglio, anzi pretendo, che i miei gesti nobili siano riconosciuti in minima parte dalla società, non mi piace prenderlo in culo in ogni aspetto della mia vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per la stessa roba può venire anche una dermatosi particolare che si chiama Pitiriasi Rosea.
> In momenti di stress e calo di difese immunitarie il virus si riattiva ed esplode. Con quella vengono macchie sparse ovunque, soprattutto a livello inguinale, cosce e fondoschiena.
> Non si attacca, ma porca miseria è inquietante da vedere! :mrgreen:


non lo sapevo. C'è anche la rosolia che è sempre della stessa famiglia. E' una famiglia numerosa quella dell'herpes


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non lo sapevo. C'è anche la rosolia che è sempre della stessa famiglia. E' una famiglia numerosa quella dell'herpes


Vero!
Per fortuna quello al labbro a me non è mai venuto, ma in famiglia ne soffrono...hanno sempre detto che sono selvatica...


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> 
> *Io sono qui a scrivere grazie a "qualcuno" che 14 anni fa ha donato senza pensare alla colazione*, mi hanno trasfuso tanto di quel sangue da riempire un silos e grazie a quel "qualcuno" mi sono salvato, e quella pensa a cosa gli danno da mangiare e a quando le arrivano gli esami a casa, minchia mi si è chiusa la vena.......


Chi te l'ha detto? :rotfl:Gli hai letto nel pensiero?

Magari l'ha fatto perchè hanno operato un parente. Magari è uno che vuole controllarsi periodicamente.

Io ho lavorato, ripeto, per un anno in un centro trasfusionale e la maggioranza dei donatori donava il sangue ANCHE perchè tramite la donazione gli era permesso di effettuare controlli periodici.

Moltissimi se ne sono andati da lì perchè non erano trattati in modo adeguato, mica solo io. Come ti puoi permettere di biasimarci?

Ci sta il buon gesto ma è anche un dovere morale della società di dare un minimo di riconoscenza e DIGNITA'.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non lo sapevo. C'è anche la rosolia che è sempre della stessa famiglia. E' una famiglia numerosa quella dell'herpes


i Togaviridae.sti bastardi:mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ok, devo ripetere per l'ennesima volta all'ennesimo uTONTO cosa intendessi dire.
> 
> I*l problema NON è la merendina mancata, ma è l'IMPORTANZA che viene data al mio gesto. Se mi tratti con trascuratezza vuol dire che del mio sangue NON hai così bisogno e io smetto di regalartelo.*
> 
> ...



Ma cosa stai farneticando??? Ma hai mai visto le Unità Mobili Trasfusionali (sicuramente, sei hai lavorato in un Centro trasfusionale come svuotatrice di cestini da scrivania), ci sono persone molto più intelligenti di te, che si fanno tirare via il sangue dentro un CAMPER, hai capito bene un CAMPER e tu mi parli di trascuratezza del luogo, delle persone che ti accolgono e della colazione insufficiente. Ma non sparare minchiate e smettila di arrampicarti sui vetri, in molti qui dentro ti stanno dicendo che hai detto un mare di cazzate ma vedo che perseveri nel sostenerle. 

Ti allego comunque una foto nel caso non ti ricordassi cosa sia un'Unità Raccolta Mobile, ma senz'altro te lo ricordi.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai farneticando??? Ma hai mai visto le Unità Mobili Trasfusionali (sicuramente, sei hai lavorato in un Centro trasfusionale come svuotatrice di cestini da scrivania), ci sono persone molto più intelligenti di te, che si fanno tirare via il sangue dentro un CAMPER, hai capito bene un CAMPER e tu mi parli di trascuratezza del luogo, delle persone che ti accolgono e della colazione insufficiente. Ma non sparare minchiate e smettila di arrampicarti sui vetri, in molti qui dentro ti stanno dicendo che hai detto un mare di cazzate ma vedo che perseveri nel sostenerle.
> 
> Ti allego comunque una foto nel caso non ti ricordassi cosa sia un'Unità Raccolta Mobile, ma senz'altro te lo ricordi.....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 8780


mia figlia e i suoi amici ogni tanto donano il sangue in queste unità e si sono sempre trovati bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non sono compatibili con chi???
> 
> Mica QUEL sangue va al parente. Va al centro trasfusionale, per le loro scorte.
> 
> Certo, se non possono donare in quel momento o mai, non donano. Mi sembra giusto.


dall'ospedale al centro trasfusionale???? Oh, che vuoi che ti dica. Dove vivo io(eh, oh) le donazioni si fanno nei centri di donazione AVIS e in ospedale non ti chiedono un bel nulla.
Questo perchè c'è una rete di donatori che supplisce al bisogno.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia e i suoi amici ogni tanto donano il sangue in queste unità e si sono sempre trovati bene


Vaglielo a dire alla signoria dalla colazione facile.........:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai farneticando??? Ma hai mai visto le Unità Mobili Trasfusionali (sicuramente, sei hai lavorato in un Centro trasfusionale come svuotatrice di cestini da scrivania), ci sono persone molto più intelligenti di te, che si fanno tirare via il sangue dentro un CAMPER, hai capito bene un CAMPER e tu mi parli di trascuratezza del luogo, delle persone che ti accolgono e della colazione insufficiente. Ma non sparare minchiate e smettila di arrampicarti sui vetri, in molti qui dentro ti stanno dicendo che hai detto un mare di cazzate ma vedo che perseveri nel sostenerle.
> 
> Ti allego comunque una foto nel caso non ti ricordassi cosa sia un'Unità Raccolta Mobile, ma senz'altro te lo ricordi.....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 8780


sono quelle che raccolgono il sangue anche alle scuole superiori, e i ragazzi tornano a fare lezione dopo.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire alla signoria dalla colazione facile.........:rotfl::rotfl:


ammazza che ridere homer...sei divertentissimo...mi sto sbellicando....


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire alla signoria dalla colazione facile.........:rotfl::rotfl:


ci sta che non funzioni così bene ovunque , però


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ammazza che ridere homer...sei divertentissimo...mi sto sbellicando....


Sono contento :up:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Sono contento :up:


spero tu abbia capito che era una battuta.....


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sta che non funzioni così bene ovunque , però



Minerva, parto dal presupposto che donare è un dovero civico ma mi rendo conto che non tutti la possano pensare così, (forse perchè non si sono mai trovati nella situazione di aver "fame di sangue" e allora credimi, lecchi pure quello sul pavimento per sopravvivere), ma questo passa in secondo piano, non pretendo che tutti la pensino come me. Ma quando leggo che si rinuncia a donare perchè ci si fa pregiudizi sul luogo, le persone (mai visto gente di merda in questi posti, che se stai a ben guardare alcuni sono anche volontari), e su una cazzo di colazione con fette biscottate, scusami ma mi si chiude la vena. Se uno sconosciuto avesse bisogno del mio sangue per vivere, me lo farei togliere anche in strada e tornerei a casa barcollando, altro che palle.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> spero tu abbia capito che era una battuta.....


No, ma veramente?? Azz......sarà il poco sangue che ho in circolo che mi aveva fatto pensare il contrario....:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Minerva, parto dal presupposto che donare è un dovero civico ma mi rendo conto che non tutti la pensino così, (forse perchè non si sono mai trovati nella situazione di aver "fame di sangue" e allora credimi, lecchi pure quello sul pavimento per sopravvivere), ma questo passa in secondo piano, non pretendo che tutti la pensino come me. Ma quando leggo che si rinuncia a donare perchè ci si fa pregiudizi sul luogo, le persone (mai visto gente di merda in questi posti, che se stai a ben guardare alcuni sono anche volontari), e su una cazzo di colazione con fette biscottate, scusami ma mi si chiude la vena. Se uno sconosciuto avesse bisogno del mio sangue per vivere, me lo farei togliere anche in strada e tornerei a casa barcollando, altro che palle.


ma quale dovere civico? madove sta scritto??? e' un dovere morale, cazzarola, morale...
ma quale chiude la vena....
vabbe va...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> spero tu abbia capito che era una battuta.....


caciottì, non ti mettere a fare l'avvocato difensore che 'sta volta la causa è veramente persa. Una che dice che non dona più sangue perchè nessuno dava importanza sufficente al suo gesto non si può leggere. Se doni sangue lo fai SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE perchè sai che con quel gesto, che ti costa poco, salvi vite. VITE. quella è l'unica cosa importante.
Non tu, donatore, sei importante.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai farneticando??? Ma hai mai visto le Unità Mobili Trasfusionali (sicuramente, sei hai lavorato in un Centro trasfusionale come svuotatrice di cestini da scrivania), ci sono persone molto più intelligenti di te, che si fanno tirare via il sangue dentro un CAMPER, hai capito bene un CAMPER e tu mi parli di trascuratezza del luogo, delle persone che ti accolgono e della colazione insufficiente. Ma non sparare minchiate e smettila di arrampicarti sui vetri, in molti qui dentro ti stanno dicendo che hai detto un mare di cazzate ma vedo che perseveri nel sostenerle.
> 
> Ti allego comunque una foto nel caso non ti ricordassi cosa sia un'Unità Raccolta Mobile, ma senz'altro te lo ricordi.....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 8780


Caro coglione,

alla raccolta mobile ci devi arrivare. Non è che ti vengono sotto casa.


Veramente non svuotavo cestini, ma convincevo le persone a donare sangue e ne ho fatto iscrivere moltissimi all'Avis. Quando si stancavano di essere trattati a pesci in faccia, li indirizzavo presso altri centri.

Quindi prima di scorreggiare dalla bocca pensaci bene.

Ah, caro angioletto de sta minchia, io non ho donato il sangue perchè una trasfusione mi ha salvato la vita e mi sono illuminata... ma perchè mi andava di farlo.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quale dovere civico? madove sta scritto??? e' un dovere morale, cazzarola, morale...
> ma quale chiude la vena....
> vabbe va...



Dai, torna a fare i compiti che domani hai l'interrogazione.......


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> No, ma veramente?? Azz......sarà il poco sangue che ho in circolo che mi aveva fatto pensare il contrario....:singleeye::singleeye:


senti, leggiti la tua firma e deprimiti....
quello che vedo da parte tua sono solo carichi da 100, nessun post da te autoprodotto o pensato....
ricarichi, questo fai. che noia


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> caciottì, non ti mettere a fare l'avvocato difensore che 'sta volta la causa è veramente persa. Una che dice che non dona più sangue perchè nessuno dava importanza sufficente al suo gesto non si può leggere. Se doni sangue lo fai SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE perchè sai che con quel gesto, che ti costa poco, salvi vite. VITE. quella è l'unica cosa importante.
> Non tu, donatore, sei importante.


non sto difendendo nessuno. sto parlando con homer...
non mi piace la sua ironia affatto, am nemmeno un po. non mi sembra di essere entrata nel merito della cosa..


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

ma che bisogno c' è di usare questi toni?
non capisco proprio





Principessa ha detto:


> Caro coglione,
> 
> alla raccolta mobile ci devi arrivare. Non è che ti vengono sotto casa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Dai, torna a fare i compiti che domani hai l'interrogazione.......


ma ti rendi conto delle cazzate che spari...cosa c entra...ti risulta che vada a scuola? no..
e allora sti solo prendendo i post di JB e kid e caricarli....giusto un homer...


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> caciottì, non ti mettere a fare l'avvocato difensore che 'sta volta la causa è veramente persa.Una che dice che non dona più sangue perchè nessuno dava importanza sufficente al suo gesto non si può leggere. *Se doni sangue lo fai SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE perchè sai che con quel gesto, che ti costa poco, salvi vite. VITE. quella è l'unica cosa importante.*
> Non tu, donatore, sei importante.


Quello è il motivo principale ma ce ne sono alla base anche altri, giustamente.

Io non sono su questa Terra solo per salvare la vita agli altri, o per fare del bene agli altri.

Sono qui anche per me stessa e per i miei interessi.

Se facendo qualcosa ci rimedio SOLO svantaggi, chi me lo fa fare, scusa?

E comunque sei pregata di riportare BENE le mie parole e non interpretarle a cazzo come è abitudine in questo forum: io ho scritto che non lo dono più presso quel centro trasfusionale perchè NON venivo trattata in modo corretto e questo mi ha dato da pensare che non ne avessero così bisogno.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dall'ospedale al centro trasfusionale???? Oh, che vuoi che ti dica. Dove vivo io(eh, oh) le donazioni si fanno nei centri di donazione AVIS e in ospedale non ti chiedono un bel nulla.
> *Questo perchè c'è una rete di donatori che supplisce al bisogno.*


Pure qui c'è ma se viene operata una persona ti chiedono almeno un paio di sacche. Richiesta, non obbligo.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Caro coglione,
> 
> alla raccolta mobile ci devi arrivare. Non è che ti vengono sotto casa.
> 
> ...


Ma come sei colta, quante belle parole escono dalla tua bocca, non mi sembra di essermi rivolto a te con queste brutte parole rivolte alla tua persona, più ha le cazzate che scrivi 

Peccato che per tutto il resto non hai capito un cazzo.....

Dimenticavo auguri per matrimonio e viaggio di nozze.....:up:


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che bisogno c' è di usare questi toni?
> non capisco proprio


Se leggi quello che mi ha scritto i miei toni sono anche troppo gentili.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quello è il motivo principale ma ce ne sono alla base anche altri, giustamente.
> 
> Io non sono su questa Terra solo per salvare la vita agli altri, o per fare del bene agli altri.
> 
> ...



Iniziamo ad aggiustare il tiro??? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire alla signoria dalla colazione facile.........:rotfl::rotfl:


Vedi che sei un idiota?

Il problema non è la colazione in sè, ma l'amara considerazione che trattandoti così, dimostrano di non aver così tanto bisogno del sangue.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *senti, leggiti la tua firma e deprimiti....*
> quello che vedo da parte tua sono solo carichi da 100, nessun post da te autoprodotto o pensato....
> ricarichi, questo fai. che noia



Ok lo farò, ma di alla tua cliente Principessa che sbaglia su tutta la linea....:up:


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Iniziamo ad aggiustare il tiro??? :rotfl::rotfl:


Ho ripetuto quello che ho scritto più volte e che un coglione come te non ha compreso.


Ah già, da quando ti hanno salvato la vita, sei un angioletto al 100%.

Hai già donato il midollo, signor illuminato?

E un rene?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Iniziamo ad aggiustare il tiro??? :rotfl::rotfl:


a dire la verità mi pareva avesse sempre detto questo.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ok lo farò, ma di alla tua cliente Principessa che sbaglia su tutta la linea....:up:


non e' mia cliente, e' mia amica che e' diverso. 
inoltre si difende ben da sola. e' una ch sa il fatto suo, sa bene cio di cui parla e non parla per parlare. 
se non sei in grado di parlare con lei e hai bisogno del mio intervento, ritirati. e' meglio.
anche perche non voglio entrare nel mertio della questione per motivi personali.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vedi che sei un idiota?
> 
> Il problema non è la colazione in sè, ma l'amara considerazione che trattandoti così, dimostrano di non aver così tanto bisogno del sangue.



Ma che cazzo te ne frega della considerazione del Centro trasfusionale, tu doni il sangue ad UNA PERSONA, non al Centro, quando esci di lì devi pensare che il tuo sangue (speriamo di no) ha potenzialmente salvato la vita di una persona, di una bambino ferito gravemente in un'incidente stradale, del tuo futuro marito (sto facendo le corna, non auguro a nessuno queste cattiverie, tantomeno a te), mica a come cazzo mi trattano li dentro. E ripeto, sfido trovare centri di raccolta sangue che ti trattino male.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho ripetuto quello che ho scritto più volte e che un coglione come te non ha compreso.
> 
> 
> *Ah già, da quando ti hanno salvato la vita, sei un angioletto al 100%.
> ...


Augurati di non averne mai bisogno, non scherzare su queste cose.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma come sei colta, quante belle parole escono dalla tua bocca, non mi sembra di essermi rivolto a te con queste brutte parole rivolte alla tua persona, più ha le cazzate che scrivi
> 
> Peccato che per tutto il resto non hai capito un cazzo.....
> 
> Dimenticavo *auguri per matrimonio e viaggio di nozze*.....:up:


Dirmi svuotatrice di cestini o accusarmi di essere poco intelligente come hai fatto, è sicuramente offensivo.

Ma non sei idiota per questo.

Sei idiota perchè sei uno dei tanti che fa del buonismo facile e poi nella vita di tutti i giorni, nella vita vera, ti perdi in un bicchiere d'acqua.

Come Caciotta ti ha fatto notare, con una firma come quella hai poco da salire sul pulpito.
:mrgreen:

Grazie per gli auguri. Sicuramente il mio matrimonio andrà meglio del tuo.
Vedi a me più che fare del bene a X o Y persone estranee, mi piace dare il meglio alle persone che amo.


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' mia cliente, e' mia amica che e' diverso.
> inoltre si difende ben da sola. e' una ch sa il fatto suo, sa bene cio di cui parla e non parla per parlare.
> s*e non sei in grado di parlare con lei e hai bisogno del mio intervento*, ritirati. e' meglio.
> *anche perche non voglio entrare nel mertio della questione per motivi personali*.


Non mi sembra di avertelo chiesto, hai fatto tutto te intervendo da sola.

Per il secondo neretto, Ok, non intervenire più allora


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dirmi svuotatrice di cestini o accusarmi di essere poco intelligente come hai fatto, è sicuramente offensivo.
> 
> Ma non sei idiota per questo.
> 
> ...


ma che cosa facevi nel centro trasfusionale?


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dirmi svuotatrice di cestini o accusarmi di essere poco intelligente come hai fatto, è sicuramente offensivo.
> 
> Ma non sei idiota per questo.
> 
> ...


Sarà anche vero, ma almeno nel mio piccolo qualcosa faccio.

Ma che cazzo c'avete contro la mia firma?? Se non vi piace la tolgo. E poi che cazzo tirate in ballo la mia situazione sentimentale, non mi sembre si stesse parlando di questo, non deviate il discorso perchè non avete più nulla da dire

Per il tuo matrimonio te lo auguro tanto, speriamo di non vederti qui tra qualche anno


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per morire sani dovremmo smettere un botto di cose. Comunque essere prudenti è un dovere in primis verso noi stessi, *e last but not list verso i partner attuali e futuri*.


soprattutto direi... alla fine ognuno di se stesso può fare ciò che vuole, ma contagiare il partner inconsapevole per trascuratezza o peggio, direi che è imperdonabile.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo te ne frega della considerazione del Centro trasfusionale, tu doni il sangue ad UNA PERSONA, non al Centro, quando esci di lì devi pensare che il tuo sangue (speriamo di no) ha potenzialmente salvato la vita di una persona, di una bambino ferito gravemente in un'incidente stradale, del tuo futuro marito (sto facendo le corna, non auguro a nessuno queste cattiverie, tantomeno a te), mica a come cazzo mi trattano li dentro. E ripeto, *sfido trovare centri di raccolta sangue che ti trattino male*.


Ma sei scemo o che???

Se mi trattano con sufficienza significa che NON hanno bisogno del mio sangue.

E poi, anche senza parlare della mia esperienza, ho visto donatori a colloquio con il medico che non aveva alcun rispetto per la loro privacy.

Che cavolo ne sai??? Come fai a dire che sono tutti buoni e bravi???

Si vede dove hanno bisogno!!! Ti stendono il tappeto rosso!!!


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Sarà anche vero, ma almeno nel mio piccolo qualcosa faccio.
> 
> Ma che cazzo c'avete contro la mia firma?? Se non vi piace la tolgo. E poi che cazzo tirate in ballo la mia situazione sentimentale, non mi sembre si stesse parlando di questo, non deviate il discorso perchè non avete più nulla da dire
> 
> Per il tuo matrimonio te lo auguro tanto, speriamo di non vederti qui tra qualche anno



è di Oscar Wilde?
la ex firma


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è di Oscar Wilde?
> la ex firma



Free, mi hanno costretto a cambiarla, non piaceva a nessuno....:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> prudente e'poco........io ho il terrore di queste cose...ma sono fortunato no???qui'abbiamo illustri medici,che magari manco hanno il diploma..pero'sanno tutto!!!!!!!!:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:..........​le maestre mediche!!!!!!!


guarda che per conoscere certe informazioni di base non serve la laurea... ti metti il preservativo e amen. Così se sei sfigato al massimo ti vengono i labbroni, ma alla signora puoi sempre raccontare che hai esagerato col peperoncino


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho mai sentito dire a Lothar una parola cattiva su nessuno.


è vero!


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma sei scemo o che???
> 
> Se mi trattano con sufficienza significa che NON hanno bisogno del mio sangue.
> 
> ...



Mò calmati, io ho smesso di dirti parolacce, anche se non nascondo che ancora un pò le penso.....:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Sarà anche vero, ma almeno nel mio piccolo qualcosa faccio.
> 
> Ma che cazzo c'avete contro la mia firma?? Se non vi piace la tolgo. *E poi che cazzo tirate in ballo la mia situazione sentimentale, non mi sembre si stesse parlando di questo, non deviate il discorso perchè non avete più nulla da dire*
> 
> Per il tuo matrimonio te lo auguro tanto, speriamo di non vederti qui tra qualche anno


Beh perchè è ridicolo che uno fa tanto l'angioletto quando poi fa cose che potrebbero ferire gravemente chi gli è più caro, non trovi???


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Beh perchè è ridicolo che uno fa tanto l'angioletto quando poi fa cose che potrebbero ferire gravemente chi gli è più caro, non trovi???


Questa parolaccia te la risparmio perchè forse non conosci la mia storia, ma veramente sono io quello che è stato ferito gravemente da chi mi era più caro.  e aggiungo che, nonostante questo, dono lo stesso.


----------



## Principessa (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Mò calmati, io ho smesso di dirti parolacce, anche se non nascondo che ancora un pò le penso.....:singleeye::singleeye:


E pensale, sti cazzi! :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me state esagerando con Principessa.

non concordo con la sua idea, non penso che la mancanza di una colazione all'altezza delle sue aspettative equivalga a farsi trattare da pezzente, penso che donare il sangue sia non solo bello ma addirittura un privilegio.

Ma lei dona. Alla fine, chissenefrega se lei pensa al ritorno di analisi e si lamenta della colazione, chissenefrega se ha una visione poco "romantica". Lei dona. E non si può dire la stessa cosa di tutti.

Lei, tra l'altro, ha detto che preferisce andare in un centro dove la trattano meglio -mi pare.
Non ci vedo nessun problema.
Invogliare le persone ad andare a donare il sangue, fare "pubblicità", sarebbe utile, come ho già detto, per convincere i tiepidi, quelli che non ci pensano, quelli che mà, sì, perchè no, domani...

Alla fine, chissenefrega se il sangue viene da una donna con gli occhi a cuoricino o da una donna che sceglie il centro con la brioche migliore. L'importante è che arrivi.

E ripeto, Principessa il sangue lo da, mi pare.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per la stessa roba può venire anche una dermatosi particolare che si chiama Pitiriasi Rosea.
> In momenti di stress e calo di difese immunitarie il virus si riattiva ed esplode. Con quella vengono macchie sparse ovunque, soprattutto a livello inguinale, cosce e fondoschiena.
> Non si attacca, ma porca miseria è inquietante da vedere! :mrgreen:


Porco can la conosco.
Mi venne dopo aver atteso per sette ore che mia moglie uscisse dalla sala operatoria.
Il chirurgo aveva deto in do ore go fato...

Sette ore...



Homer ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai farneticando??? Ma hai mai visto le Unità Mobili Trasfusionali (sicuramente, sei hai lavorato in un Centro trasfusionale come svuotatrice di cestini da scrivania), ci sono persone molto più intelligenti di te, che si fanno tirare via il sangue dentro un CAMPER, hai capito bene un CAMPER e tu mi parli di trascuratezza del luogo, delle persone che ti accolgono e della colazione insufficiente. Ma non sparare minchiate e smettila di arrampicarti sui vetri, in molti qui dentro ti stanno dicendo che hai detto un mare di cazzate ma vedo che perseveri nel sostenerle.
> 
> Ti allego comunque una foto nel caso non ti ricordassi cosa sia un'Unità Raccolta Mobile, ma senz'altro te lo ricordi.....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 8780


Scusa na roba
ma solo da me allora non prelevano più il sangue da anni, ma fanno solo la plasmaferesi?



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dall'ospedale al centro trasfusionale???? Oh, che vuoi che ti dica. Dove vivo io(eh, oh) le donazioni si fanno nei centri di donazione AVIS e in ospedale non ti chiedono un bel nulla.
> Questo perchè c'è una rete di donatori che supplisce al bisogno.


Benissimus
ANche da noi dicono sempre che grazie ai donatori della zona, l'ospedale ha il fabbisogno e anzi può dare sangue ad altri ospedali.
Da noi c'è la FIDAS.

Mi pare che si spostino loro di ospedale in ospedale.



Homer ha detto:


> Minerva, parto dal presupposto che donare è un dovero civico ma mi rendo conto che non tutti la possano pensare così, (forse perchè non si sono mai trovati nella situazione di aver "fame di sangue" e allora credimi, lecchi pure quello sul pavimento per sopravvivere), ma questo passa in secondo piano, non pretendo che tutti la pensino come me. Ma quando leggo che si rinuncia a donare perchè ci si fa pregiudizi sul luogo, le persone (mai visto gente di merda in questi posti, che se stai a ben guardare alcuni sono anche volontari), e su una cazzo di colazione con fette biscottate, scusami ma mi si chiude la vena. Se uno sconosciuto avesse bisogno del mio sangue per vivere, me lo farei togliere anche in strada e tornerei a casa barcollando, altro che palle.


SI...
Sempre sostenuto e mi feci donatore da subito...
E almeno per quel che mi riguarda ricevevamo all'epoca un trattamento SOMMO.

CHe consisteva in:
Analisi di laboratorio spedite a casa.

In pratica io ogni tre mesi avevo le analisi del sangue a gratis.

Poi non so ora, ma io poi a 25 anni fui sospeso, per ipertrigliceridimia.
E pressione alta.

Non fui più idoneo.

E data la massiccia presenza di donatori, andarono pure avanti senza il mio sangue.

Ma comunque el panin con el bicer de vin, non mancò mai.



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quale dovere civico? madove sta scritto??? e' un dovere morale, cazzarola, morale...
> ma quale chiude la vena....
> vabbe va...


OK
A mio avviso dovrebbero introdurlo come OBBLIGO di legge.
Per chi è sano e può permettersi di donare il sangue.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> caciottì, non ti mettere a fare l'avvocato difensore che 'sta volta la causa è veramente persa. Una che dice che non dona più sangue perchè nessuno dava importanza sufficente al suo gesto non si può leggere. Se doni sangue lo fai SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE perchè sai che con quel gesto, che ti costa poco, salvi vite. VITE. quella è l'unica cosa importante.
> Non tu, donatore, sei importante.


Ma io capisco bene questo tipo di mentalità.

E' la stessa che dice: E' lo STATO che deve darmi un lavoro in base alla mia preparazione.

Poi sui costi ospedalieri, un motivo per cui in Veneto siamo al fiore all'occhiello come i più efficenti...

Un motivo el ghe sarà.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Augurati di non averne mai bisogno, non scherzare su queste cose.


Io sono donatore d'organi e anche di midollo osseo.
Mi ha toccato l'esperienza di andare afare un prelievo.

E la tristezza poi che ahimè il mio midollo non era abbastanza compatibile per una paziente americana.

Io non avrei mai conosciuto lei, nè lei me...sarebbe stato solo che il mio midollo andava bene per lei e la curava dalla leucemia.

Porco rosso.

La pì bela in saga forum al centro trasfusionale fu questa.

Il primario ci faceva compilare carte e poi ci interrogava serissimo.
Guarda, senti, se hai avuto comporatmenti a rischio, lascia pur perdere, per sei mesi ok?

E arriva al muratore 
CIò luù galo vudo comportamenti a rischio?

A mi no eh sior dottore, ma cosa so mi de cosa fa quela troia de me mojere, finchè so sora le armadure?

Tutti giù a ridere...

Il primaio si rabbuiò e diede un pugno sulla tavola.

QUest'uomo ha ragione.
Dobbiamo monitorare anche il comportamento sessuale dei partners dei donatori, per essere sicuri che...


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono donatore d'organi e anche di midollo osseo.
> Mi ha toccato l'esperienza di andare afare un prelievo.
> 
> E la tristezza poi che ahimè il mio midollo non era abbastanza compatibile per una paziente americana.
> ...


chapeau


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chapeau


Sono un omuncolo di buona volontà.

[video=youtube;76Iibw_0lu8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76Iibw_0lu8[/video]

Inno del donatore Fidas musica di giorgio golin.

IL simbolo FIDAS mi ha sempre colpito: un pellicano.
Un pellicano che si punge il petto con il becco per nutrire i suoi piccoli.
( dicono che sto animale faccia anche così)

Cosa mi fa girar le balle?

Presto detto:
Dipendente privato: un giorno di permesso riposo per aver donato il sangue
Dipendente statale: 3 giorni.

Udite udite
Militari: 5 giorni di licenza ministeriale.

Altro che tappeto rosso...

ALlora: Artigiani, liberi professionisti, commercianti ecc...DONATORI...
QUelli non hanno niente e se gli va bene ci rimettono mezza giornata di lavoro.

Piuttosto che investire in riconoscimenti e tappeti rossi, meglio investire in più macchinari per la plasmaferesi per diminuire i tempi di attesa.

E maggiori cure mediche e chuck up per i donatori.

Perchè RICORDIAMOCI che chi dona il sangue lo dona PER TUTTI e non certo per sè stesso, o per l'amico, o il parente....


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;76Iibw_0lu8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76Iibw_0lu8[/video]
> 
> Inno del donatore Fidas musica di giorgio golin.
> 
> ...


che sangue vuoi che resti che ce lo ha ciucciato tutto equitalia


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sangue vuoi che resti che ce lo ha ciucciato tutto equitalia


Direi che anche questa è una battuta infelice...
Nei confronti di chi ha avuto bisogno di trasfusioni

Ma mi pare che la facesti anche contro alce veloce...anni fa...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me state esagerando con Principessa.
> 
> non concordo con la sua idea, non penso che la mancanza di una colazione all'altezza delle sue aspettative equivalga a farsi trattare da pezzente, penso che donare il sangue sia non solo bello ma addirittura un privilegio.
> 
> ...


Anche per me.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Direi che anche questa è una battuta infelice...
> Nei confronti di chi ha avuto bisogno di trasfusioni
> 
> Ma mi pare che la facesti anche contro alce veloce...anni fa...


può essere , faccio parecchie battute infelici , non  so cosa c'entri alce ma va bene così


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Le donazioni di sangue aumenterebbero se ci fosse una migliore accoglienza dei donatori.
> 
> *Io non dono più il sangue perché quello che ricevo in cambio dalla sanità mi sembra troppo poco rispetto al mezzo litro quasi che mi tirano via.*
> 
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me state esagerando con Principessa.
> 
> non concordo con la sua idea, non penso che la mancanza di una colazione all'altezza delle sue aspettative equivalga a farsi trattare da pezzente, penso che donare il sangue sia non solo bello ma addirittura un privilegio.
> 
> ...



Ricordate male....:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ricordate male....:up:



Ups.

Principessa dai torna a donare il sangue!


----------



## Homer (23 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups.
> 
> Principessa dai torna a donare il sangue!



 :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque Lothar è una persona veramente buona, poi di più non posso dire perchè vado a demolirne il mito.
> :smile:


E' un timidone gattone zittone, scommetto.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono donatore d'organi e anche di midollo osseo.
> Mi ha toccato l'esperienza di andare afare un prelievo.
> 
> E la tristezza poi che ahimè il mio midollo non era abbastanza compatibile per una paziente americana.
> ...


ma scusa conte, il sangue viene comunque monitorato, mica si fidano della parola del donatore ci sono test molto sofisticati per evidenziare qualunque problema. Comunque complimenti per le tue scelte.


----------



## Principessa (24 Luglio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ricordate male....:up:


Con tutti quelli che ho reclutato è come se avessi donato il sangue tutta la vita.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Con tutti quelli che ho reclutato è come se avessi donato il sangue tutta la vita.


"Come se". Se recluti persone per mandarle al fronte e tu sei sempre rimasto nelle retrovie o addirittura a casa non è come se avessi combattuto in trincea. E lavati via quella cazzo di tela dall'occhio.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma scusa conte, il sangue viene comunque monitorato, mica si fidano della parola del donatore ci sono test molto sofisticati per evidenziare qualunque problema. Comunque complimenti per le tue scelte.


Quoto
Per questo il discorso di apertura aveva un senso se avesse parlato solo di sesso sicuro senza riferirsi alle donazioni e a bassi istinti


----------



## Principessa (24 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups.
> 
> Principessa dai torna a donare il sangue!


In questo periodo manco posso perché ho il ferro troppo basso e sarebbe nocivo per la mia salute. 

Dovrei solo riprendere a mangiare carne rossa ma non mi va, sinceramente.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In questo periodo manco posso perché ho il ferro troppo basso e sarebbe nocivo per la mia salute.
> 
> Dovrei solo riprendere a mangiare carne rossa ma non mi va, sinceramente.



Tesoro la carne.bianca contiene piu ferro della rossa.  Mangia pollo e tacchino


----------



## Principessa (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Tesoro la carne.bianca contiene piu ferro della rossa.  Mangia pollo e tacchino


Per me funziona solo la rossa, tesò.
Il medico dell'Avis mi aveva dato una dieta con sei porzioni di carne a settimana.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Per questo il discorso di apertura aveva un senso se avesse parlato solo di sesso sicuro senza riferirsi alle donazioni e a bassi istinti


infatti!


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Tesoro la carne.bianca contiene piu ferro della rossa.  Mangia pollo e tacchino


e vitamina C per fissarlo.


----------



## Principessa (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e vitamina C per fissarlo.


Magari bastasse. 
Sarei già vegetariana


----------



## Eratò (24 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho una grande paura di queste cose,anche perche'alle volte non basta neanche il profilattico.Pero'Sbri,e qui'magari sbaglio perche'non sono medico,credo che siano tutte cose che nascano dallo scarso igiene.Tra persone normali,non ci sono rischi.
> 
> O no?


ecco perché la gente si prende le mst.vedi una persona attraente, carina, pulita e profumata e pensi "impossibile che abbia qualcosa" e invece 
no! le mst non fanno distinzioni ed e piu probabile che vieni infettato da una persona apparentemente sanissima.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecco perché la gente si prende le mst.vedi una persona attraente, carina, pulita e profumata e pensi "impossibile che abbia qualcosa" e invece
> no! le mst non fanno distinzioni ed e piu probabile che vieni infettato da una persona apparentemente sanissima.


Vabbè ma l'igiene in ogni caso mica fa male. Poi se ti devi prendere qualcosa te lo prendi comunque, ma un conto è fare un incidente in autostrada perchè ti tamponano in coda, un altro è fare un frontale a centotrenta perchè l'hai presa contromano.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Magari bastasse.
> Sarei già vegetariana


serve per fissarlo nel sangue... però lo devi acquisire con gli alimenti


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecco perché la gente si prende le mst.vedi una persona attraente, carina, pulita e profumata e pensi "impossibile che abbia qualcosa" e invece
> no! *le mst non fanno distinzioni ed e piu probabile che vieni infettato da una persona apparentemente sanissima.*


oddio più probabile magari no, ma è più che possibile.


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecco perché la gente si prende le mst.vedi una persona attraente, carina, pulita e profumata e pensi "impossibile che abbia qualcosa" e invece
> no! le mst non fanno distinzioni ed e piu probabile che vieni infettato da una persona apparentemente sanissima.


Benritrovata bella ninfetta


----------



## Eratò (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> oddio più probabile magari no, ma è più che possibile.


le prostitute che lo fanno per professione oggi si controllano di piu e usano sempre il profilattico ad eccezione di quelle tossicodipendenti.una grande parte delle nuove infezioni di hiv negli etero son dovute a rapporti non protteti con persone al di sopra di ogni sospetto.


----------



## Eratò (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma l'igiene in ogni caso mica fa male. Poi se ti devi prendere qualcosa te lo prendi comunque, ma un conto è fare un incidente in autostrada perchè ti tamponano in coda, un altro è fare un frontale a centotrenta perchè l'hai presa contromano.


la cattiva igiene inibisce dal avere un rapporto sessuale, si percepisce, provoca disgusto e non ci arrivi proprio a certi atti.


----------



## Eratò (24 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Benritrovata bella ninfetta


ciao lupetto!:bacissimo:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> la cattiva igiene inibisce dal avere un rapporto sessuale, si percepisce, provoca disgusto e non ci arrivi proprio a certi atti.


Dici tu.


----------



## Eratò (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici tu.


spero che sia così cosi come spero che tutti si lavino almeno 2 volte al giorno! anche se casi di "bombe batteriologiche" ne ho viste tante.....


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> spero che sia così cosi come spero che tutti si lavino *almeno 2 volte al giorno*! anche se casi di "bombe batteriologiche" ne ho viste tante.....


 l'acqua è un bene prezioso e non và sprecata :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: che poi mi si infeltrisce il pelo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> l'acqua è un bene prezioso e non và sprecata :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: che poi mi si infeltrisce il pelo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Puzzi di cane bagnato?!!?!? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Puzzi di *cane* bagnato?!!?!? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Lupo please


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Lupo please


Il lupo è un cane selvatico!!


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il lupo è un cane selvatico!!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma scusa conte, il sangue viene comunque monitorato, mica si fidano della parola del donatore ci sono test molto sofisticati per evidenziare qualunque problema. Comunque complimenti per le tue scelte.


Ok...
Eravamo nel 1991 ai tempi appunto del terrore AIDS.
Giustamente io posso comportarmi benissimo no?
E non avere alcun rapporto a rischio no?

Ma in ogni caso sono costretto a fidarmi che anche mia moglie faccia altrettanto no?

Altrimenti possono capitare casi come uno in valle, in cui una povera moglie si ritrova con il marito sieropositivo che l'ha contagiata...

E alla fine lui dopo ripetuti interrogatori ha ammesso che quel suo viaggio di lavoro in realtà era un viaggio di turismo sessuale in Thailandia.

Capito la faccendina?

In coppia siamo in due e ciascuno dei due ha la reale conoscenza solo dei propri comportamenti sessuali, ma MAI di quelli del partner...

Che ne so io di un campo di grano?
Che ne so io di come si è comportata mia moglie in Tunisia?

A sto giro chi mi ha attaccato la balanopostite? Eh?
Me lo spieghi?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma scusa conte, il sangue viene comunque monitorato, mica si fidano della parola del donatore ci sono test molto sofisticati per evidenziare qualunque problema. Comunque complimenti per le tue scelte.


Spiego meglio, mi pare, che esista, ma non ne sono sicuro
Una fase in cui il sangue si gira

Ossia tu lo analizzi sano e sei mesi dopo se volta perchè mi pare che il virus dell'AIDS abbia dei tempi di incubazione.

Per questo chiedevano a noi donatori la sicurezza di non aver fatto porcherie negli ultimi sei mesi.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

il mio problema a dare il sangue è che ce l'ho blu .che peccato


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Eravamo nel 1991 ai tempi appunto del terrore AIDS.
> Giustamente io posso comportarmi benissimo no?
> E non avere alcun rapporto a rischio no?
> ...


la calopsite?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> le prostitute che lo fanno per professione oggi si controllano di piu e usano sempre il profilattico ad eccezione di quelle tossicodipendenti.una grande parte delle nuove infezioni di hiv negli etero son dovute a rapporti non protteti con persone al di sopra di ogni sospetto.


Devo chiederti una cosa
Quando ero a Bologna abitava con me anche un ricercatore biologo siriano.
Erano i tempi in cui era scoppiata la storia dell'AIDS.

Lui mi mostrò in laboratorio che secondo lui i virus possono passare attraverso un preservativo, perchè visto il preservativo teso al microscopio si vede come una grande rete da pesca.

Ora lui diceva che ancora oggi non si sa come un essere umano si infetti o meno.

Esempio un marito può dormire a fianco di una moglie con il raffreddore e non beccarsi niente...

Un altro passa dove prima ha starnutito una persona e si becca l'influenza...

Lui da biologo mi diceva che l'unica sicurezza contro certe malattie è astenersi dai rapporti sessuali promiscui.

Cioè di nulla c'è certezza...



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la calopsite?




Sai quella fuggì da me in un pomeriggio
Avrei dovuto ad andare a prenderla, ma siccome dovevo andare a cena con Sabina...

Meglio Sabina che non una calopsite...



Minerva ha detto:


> il mio problema a dare il sangue è che ce l'ho blu .che peccato


Avrai il tifo o il colera oppure il vaiolo.



Erato' ha detto:


> la cattiva igiene inibisce dal avere un rapporto sessuale, si percepisce, provoca disgusto e non ci arrivi proprio a certi atti.


Dici?
Io adoro l'afrore della figa onta
Odio leccare na roba che sa da intimo di Karinzia...


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Devo chiederti una cosa
> Quando ero a Bologna abitava con me anche un ricercatore biologo siriano.
> Erano i tempi in cui era scoppiata la storia dell'AIDS.
> 
> ...


Due che abitano insieme si auto-vaccinano ogni giorno!! 
Se invece vai fuori e più alto il rischio di beccarsi il raffreddore...


----------



## Principessa (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> serve per fissarlo nel sangue... però lo devi acquisire con gli alimenti


Eh. Io lo prendo soprattutto dalla carne rossa.

So che la vitamina C si abbina agli alimenti vegetali ricchi di ferro (spinaci + limone, per esempio).

A me purtroppo serve poco perchè da quelli non assorbo tanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh. Io lo prendo soprattutto dalla carne rossa.
> 
> So che la vitamina C si abbina agli alimenti vegetali ricchi di ferro (spinaci + limone, per esempio).
> 
> A me purtroppo serve poco perchè da quelli non assorbo tanto.


E un po' di fosforo? Lo prendi, eh? Che magari ti fa bene?


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E un po' di fosforo? Lo prendi, eh? Che magari ti fa bene?


quando ti ci metti 6 un piombo da 17 kg attaccato al cazzo proprio


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quando ti ci metti 6 un piombo da 17 kg attaccato al cazzo proprio


Non pensi che le farebbe bene?


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non pensi che le farebbe bene?


Penso che se la mollassi un secondo le farebbe meglio


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Penso che se la mollassi un secondo le farebbe meglio


Credo che proprio con lei non servano sti pensieri.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> le prostitute che lo fanno per professione oggi si controllano di piu e usano sempre il profilattico ad eccezione di quelle tossicodipendenti.*una grande parte delle nuove infezioni di hiv negli etero son dovute a rapporti non protteti con persone al di sopra di ogni sospetto*.


questo senz'altro.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Con questa logica anche fumare, bere alcolici e mangiare troppo hanno un peso rilevante sulla società, per la spesa sanitaria da sostenere e le assenze per malattia. Diciamo che la campagna di informazione sulle malattie sessualmente trasmissibili in questo paese fa cagare? Diciamolo. Che tanta gente è poco responsabile? Vero anche questo. Ma visto il livello delle tasse pagate, all'ingresso di un ospedale mi aspetterei il red carpet e il prosecchino di benvenuto.


Sai che quando sono andata al pronto soccorso non avevano l'acqua per noi pazienti? Era finita? E io ci sn stata 20 ore..per fortuna c'era un mio amico...ma hanno detto che era finita e chi voleva se la comprava alle macchinette...


----------



## Eratò (24 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Devo chiederti una cosa
> Quando ero a Bologna abitava con me anche un ricercatore biologo siriano.
> Erano i tempi in cui era scoppiata la storia dell'AIDS.
> 
> ...


anche solo l'acqua basta diversamente da quello che si crede che tonnellate di detersivo intimo facciano bene....il detersivo intimo dovrebbe essere usato in periodi specifici quali quello mestruale e post partum.Il profilattico protegge se usato correttemente rispettando le modalita di conservazione, la data di scadenza e usandolo dal inizio del rapporto e con i lubrificanti giusti per non danneggiarlo.Il resto è 
fantascienza se non 9/10 della popolazione era contagiata.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sai che quando sono andata al pronto soccorso non avevano l'acqua per noi pazienti? Era finita? E io ci sn stata 20 ore..per fortuna c'era un mio amico...ma hanno detto che era finita e chi voleva se la comprava alle macchinette...


... e continuano a tagliare sulla sanità pubblica.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> anche solo l'acqua basta diversamente da quello che si crede che tonnellate di detersivo intimo facciano bene....il detersivo intimo dovrebbe essere usato in periodi specifici quali quello mestruale e post partum.Il profilattico protegge se usato correttemente rispettando le modalita di conservazione, la data di scadenza e usandolo dal inizio del rapporto e con i lubrificanti giusti per non danneggiarlo.*Il resto è
> fantascienza se non 9/10 della popolazione era contagiata*.


infatti... con buona pace del ricercatore siriano. Ci sono pure certi idioti (o non idioti in malafede) che ancora sostengono che non esiste l'hiv o che se esiste non causa problemi.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ... e continuano a tagliare sulla sanità pubblica.


ah nonostante questo, siccome il dolore sembrava grave e poi era una sciocchezza ho dovuto pagare anche il servizio del quale ho usufruito, ovvero 20 ore di attesa per 3 punture, e senza acqua, costo totale 20,00€. Più ovviamente le tasse che da cittadina italiana (speranzosa di cambiare nazionalità) mi tocca pagare...


----------



## Eratò (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... con buona pace del ricercatore siriano. Ci sono pure certi idioti (o non idioti in malafede) che ancora sostengono che non esiste l'hiv o che se esiste non causa problemi.


sono i cosidetti negazionisti che però quand'arrivano al ospedale in AIDS conclamato
ringraziano Gesù e la madonna per la scoperta della HAART


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> sono i cosidetti negazionisti che però quand'arrivano al ospedale in AIDS conclamato
> ringraziano Gesù e la madonna per* la scoperta della HAART*


sono le nuove terapie?


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ah nonostante questo, siccome il dolore sembrava grave e poi era una sciocchezza ho dovuto pagare anche il servizio del quale ho usufruito, ovvero 20 ore di attesa per 3 punture, e senza acqua, costo totale 20,00€. Più ovviamente le tasse che da cittadina italiana (speranzosa di cambiare nazionalità) mi tocca pagare...


la cosa incredibile secondo me è che paghiamo delle tasse altissime e in cambio lo stato eroga ai cittadini un servizio del genere.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la cosa incredibile secondo me è che paghiamo delle tasse altissime e in cambio lo stato eroga ai cittadini un servizio del genere.


Il dottore di turno mi ha rimproverata che i sintomi che presentavo sembrava qualcosa di grave, e invece poi era una cavolata... siamo ridotti a questi livelli e paghiamo tantissimo la sanità mah!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> anche solo l'acqua basta diversamente da quello che si crede che tonnellate di detersivo intimo facciano bene....il detersivo intimo dovrebbe essere usato in periodi specifici quali quello mestruale e post partum.Il profilattico protegge se usato correttemente rispettando le modalita di conservazione, la data di scadenza e usandolo dal inizio del rapporto e con i lubrificanti giusti per non danneggiarlo.Il resto è
> fantascienza se non 9/10 della popolazione era contagiata.


Grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la cosa incredibile secondo me è che paghiamo delle tasse altissime e in cambio lo stato eroga ai cittadini un servizio del genere.


Ecco appunto...
E gli ospedali da noi un tempo prima di USLL e ASl funzionavano meglio...

Laonde per cui
Ad Agros


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la cosa incredibile secondo me è che paghiamo delle tasse altissime e in cambio lo stato eroga ai cittadini un servizio del genere.


Sorvolo su come sono stata trattata da ricoverata...ma vabbè, ci sta che potessi essere un briciolo più sensibile e sofferente.
Quello che mi fa dannare è come ci si comporta in alcuni Pronto Soccorso...vero è che c'è molta gente che ci va per passare il tempo, ma se una persona si presenta che non sta letteralmente in piedi, con dolori fortissimi addominali e l'unica cosa che fai è una puntura di Voltaren e un calcio nel sedere senza un'ecografia, senza un'analisi decente, facendo aspettare oltre 3 ore e poi gli chiedi pure 25€ a sfottimento, ecco che lì ti girano un po' i coglioni...
E magari prima vai dal medico, non volendo appunto intasare il PS, che non fa nulla, ma ti manda al PS lo stesso...

Mah...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sorvolo su come sono stata trattata da ricoverata...ma vabbè, ci sta che potessi essere un briciolo più sensibile e sofferente.
> Quello che mi fa dannare è come ci si comporta in alcuni Pronto Soccorso...vero è che c'è molta gente che ci va per passare il tempo, ma se una persona si presenta che non sta letteralmente in piedi, con dolori fortissimi addominali e l'unica cosa che fai è una puntura di Voltaren e un calcio nel sedere senza un'ecografia, senza un'analisi decente, facendo aspettare oltre 3 ore e poi gli chiedi pure 25€ a sfottimento, ecco che lì ti girano un po' i coglioni...
> E magari prima vai dal medico, non volendo appunto intasare il PS, che non fa nulla, ma ti manda al PS lo stesso...
> 
> Mah...


Io son sempre stata trattata benissimo (a parte una volta che ho dovuto camminare a lungo per la lastra a un piede. Però è vero che non avevo niente, solo una contusione) e non ho mai pagato nulla.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io son sempre stata trattata benissimo (a parte una volta che ho dovuto camminare a lungo per la lastra a un piede. Però è vero che non avevo niente, solo una contusione) e non ho mai pagato nulla.


Allora, a me si è gonfiata mezza faccia per una reazione allergica molto forte...mi formicolava tutto e avevo anche una mezza paresi senza avere nemmeno più sensibilità intorno alla bocca che non riuscivo più a chiudere per quanto era gonfia...
Credo mi abbia punta mentre dormivo un non ben identificato insetto...facevo abbastanza impressione.
Ovviamente ho pagato.

Il mio moroso ha avuto attacchi molto forti con macroematuria nelle urine da non riuscire a stare in piedi, febbre alta e quant'altro e gli hanno fatto Voltaren e mandato a casa, con ticket da pagare. Si è poi scoperto dopo essere andati a pagamento per un'ecografia (non prescritta) che aveva due grossi calcoli in entrambi i reni, che potrebbero (non è certo) aver causato questi attacchi.

L'unica volta che non ho pagato è stato quando ho avuto una forte colica renale, ma per il resto per ogni cosa ho sempre pagato e così chi conosco.

C'è poi da dire che a volte ti fanno entrare con un codice e poi appena stabilizzato ti cambiano colore e paghi...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

Però io devo anche dire che la sanità la fanno anche i medici.
Esistono medici fancazzisti
e medici che sfruttano tutto e di più.

Ringrazio il cielo per aver avuto Meneghini.

http://www.qsalute.it/senologia-ospedale-arzignano/

Lui è riuscito ad ottenere il suo reparto, le sue sale operatorie ecc..ecc.ecc...

A me ha detto, guarda che voi maschi con la prostata sii indrio come la coa del mascio...
Voi maschi dovreste far pressione sul servizio di urologia...

Sto medico è tutto per i suoi pazienti, basti dire che durante la prima comunione di suo figlio, ha piantato lì tutto per venire a sistemare i drenaggi ad una sua paziente che era caduta in bagno.

Durissimo con le infermiere e le operatrici, se non mettono una flebo come dice lui...sono guai...

Preciso che è nano quanto me!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora, a me si è gonfiata mezza faccia per una reazione allergica molto forte...mi formicolava tutto e avevo anche una mezza paresi senza avere nemmeno più sensibilità intorno alla bocca che non riuscivo più a chiudere per quanto era gonfia...
> Credo mi abbia punta mentre dormivo un non ben identificato insetto...facevo abbastanza impressione.
> Ovviamente ho pagato.
> 
> ...


Non mettevo in dubbio.
E' noto che i trattamenti e tariffe variano da regione a regione.
Io non avrei neanche nulla in contrario a pagare una cifra minima. Non è mai accaduto.
Probabilmente in Lombardia nonostante tutto riescono a dare un servizio che altrove non danno.
Questo mi dà molto da pensare, visto che è noto che in Lombardia non siano tutti limpidi e onesti.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mettevo in dubbio.
> E' noto che i trattamenti e tariffe variano da regione a regione.
> Io non avrei neanche nulla in contrario a pagare una cifra minima. Non è mai accaduto.
> Probabilmente in Lombardia nonostante tutto riescono a dare un servizio che altrove non danno.
> Questo mi dà molto da pensare, visto che è noto che in Lombardia non siano tutti limpidi e onesti.


Sia chiaro, io non ho nulla in contrario in merito al fatto che si possa pagare una cifra.
E' ovvio che se una persona si fa un taglio e ha bisogno di un paio di punti non si può cucire da solo, ma non è nulla di grave e ci sta paghi qualcosa.
Ma paghiamo le tasse, se ho necessità di analisi approfondite se sono piegato in due che non riesco nemmeno a respirare mi auguro che qualcuno queste analisi me le faccia. Non mi aspetto di pagare un ticket per avere un antidolorifico. Che l'antidolorifico me lo prendevo a casa.
Ma se perdo sangue da dove non dovrei perderne la cosa è preoccupante. Basta un'analisi delle urine e del sangue. 2 minuti e ti togli almeno il dubbio.
Non è possibile che mi fai pagare e io il giorno dopo di mia sponte vado in un lavoratorio privato per capire che cos'ho.
In certi casi un'ecografia va fatta sul momento. Non dopo giorni...fosse anche per tranquillizzare la persona che al pronto soccorso non è la prima volta che ci va e sempre per lo stesso problema, mai risolto e mai affrontato giustamente.
Ecco, questo a me non piace. Non mi piace che mi dicano, dopo avermi fatto pagare, potrebbe essere appendicite, vai a casa e torna tra una settimana. Ovviamente per ripagare un'altra volta.
Praticamente posso morire. Ma le tasse le pago.
Abbiamo medici bravissimi, davvero...ma il sistema fa davvero acqua...


----------



## Eratò (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono le nuove terapie?


HAART sta per highly active antiretroviral therapy ed è l'insieme di 3 o più farmaci utilizzati per curare l'hiv ed è partita come cura il 1997.i farmaci usati costano tantissimo, distribuiti solo dal ospedale e tra farmaci ed esami specifici(carica virale, CD4 ed altro ancora) i costi a carico del SSN sono notevoli.cmq adesso hanno deciso che al profilattico vogliono associare anche la terapia preesposizione per ridurre ulteriormente i contagi....


----------



## Eratò (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sia chiaro, io non ho nulla in contrario in merito al fatto che si possa pagare una cifra.
> E' ovvio che se una persona si fa un taglio e ha bisogno di un paio di punti non si può cucire da solo, ma non è nulla di grave e ci sta paghi qualcosa.
> Ma paghiamo le tasse, se ho necessità di analisi approfondite se sono piegato in due che non riesco nemmeno a respirare mi auguro che qualcuno queste analisi me le faccia. Non mi aspetto di pagare un ticket per avere un antidolorifico. Che l'antidolorifico me lo prendevo a casa.
> Ma se perdo sangue da dove non dovrei perderne la cosa è preoccupante. Basta un'analisi delle urine e del sangue. 2 minuti e ti togli almeno il dubbio.
> ...


In un sistema sanitario ideale se hai bisogno di punti non dovresti venir indirizzata al ps ma in guardia medica che è la prima linea di soccorso insieme al 118.Per tutto il resto ti dovresti rivolgere al medico di base che dovrebbe valutare se è opportuno che tu ti rechi al ps magari dopo averti fatto un ecografia.È logico che quando le prime linee di assistenza non funzionano tutte le altre vadano in tilt perché sovraffolate.Lo stato deve investire sulle guardie mediche e sfruttare di piu la medicina generale.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> In un sistema sanitario ideale se hai bisogno di punti non dovresti venir indirizzata al ps ma in guardia medica che è la prima linea di soccorso insieme al 118.Per tutto il resto ti dovresti rivolgere al medico di base che dovrebbe valutare se è opportuno che tu ti rechi al ps magari dopo averti fatto un ecografia.È logico che quando le prime linee di assistenza non funzionano tutte le altre vadano in tilt perché sovraffolate.Lo stato deve investire sulle guardie mediche e sfruttare di piu la medicina generale.


Esatto.
Io però non ho mai visto in uno studio di un medico generico attrezzature per fare ecografie. E di norma il medico generico per ogni cosa poi ti fa andare al PS, ovviamente...senza strumentazione è molto difficile fare qualcosa.
Poi evito di raccontare altri episodi... che comunque qui si continua a poter usufruire di certi servizi solo se conosci il medico di turno. E allora davvero è uno schifo.
E una gamba rotta è meno grave del taglietto sotto al piede per aver strisciato uno scoglio...e per la gamba paghi, mentre per il taglietto no.
Oppure ci si diverte a stare a casa con la stessa gamba rotta, da operare, per oltre 2 settimane perchè c'è la pasqua di mezzo e il 25 aprile e il 1 maggio e allora i chirurghi devono andare al mare...
E sottolineo che le tasse le paghiamo sempre eh...


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto...
> *E gli ospedali da noi un tempo prima di USLL e ASl funzionavano meglio...*
> 
> Laonde per cui
> Ad Agros


lo so, ma non solo da voi, fidati.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> HAART sta per highly active antiretroviral therapy ed è l'insieme di 3 o più farmaci utilizzati per curare l'hiv ed è partita come cura il 1997.i farmaci usati costano tantissimo, distribuiti solo dal ospedale e tra farmaci ed esami specifici(carica virale, CD4 ed altro ancora) i costi a carico del SSN sono notevoli.cmq adesso hanno deciso che al profilattico vogliono associare anche la terapia preesposizione per ridurre ulteriormente i contagi....


ah ecco, non sapevo il nome... una mia amica è sieropositiva da diversi anni, ma i medici per ora le hanno sempre detto che può ancora evitare la terapia.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo so, ma non solo da voi, fidati.


Vedi che l'autonomia funziona
e lo statalismo no?

Magari i vari DUilio Poggiolini avrebbero avuto vita breve no?


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi che l'autonomia funziona
> e lo statalismo no?
> 
> Magari i vari DUilio Poggiolini avrebbero avuto vita breve no?


Ma infatti l'autonomia e il decentramento funzionerebbero senz'altro bene qui da noi, d'altronde abbiamo inventato i comuni e le signorie... e i lander tedeschi medievali sono ancora attualissimi. Ma non certo quei ridicoli aborti tirati fuori da quei pagliacci di leghisti.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

Scusate ma quando sento lamentarsi della nostra sanità accusando i medici ospedalieri e il personale di PS mi arrabbio. Le condizioni in cui versano i PS in Italia sono davvero difficili e questo soprattutto perché i medici di base fanno orari ridicoli, moltissimi ricevono solo su appuntamento, quando li chiami per venire a casa quasi ti insultano. Il personale medico inoltre è. stato ridotto moltissimo negli ultimi 15 anni e questo obbliga a molti straordinari che certo non facilitano i sorrisi e le buone maniere. Molti PS non dispongono di medici di radiodiagnostica, per cui è impossibile fare un'ecografia, per esempio. 
Infine, l'acqua del rubinetto non ammazza. Siamo uno dei Paesi che al mondo consuma più acqua minerale. Scandaloso.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusate ma quando sento lamentarsi della nostra sanità accusando i medici ospedalieri e il personale di PS mi arrabbio. Le condizioni in cui versano i PS in Italia sono davvero difficili e questo soprattutto perché i medici di base fanno orari ridicoli, moltissimi ricevono solo su appuntamento, quando li chiami per venire a casa quasi ti insultano. Il personale medico inoltre è. stato ridotto moltissimo negli ultimi 15 anni e questo obbliga a molti straordinari che certo non facilitano i sorrisi e le buone maniere. Molti PS non dispongono di medici di radiodiagnostica, per cui è impossibile fare un'ecografia, per esempio.
> Infine, l'acqua del rubinetto non ammazza. Siamo uno dei Paesi che al mondo consuma più acqua minerale. Scandaloso.


Io ho accusato il sistema, non i medici...ci sono quelli onesti e quelli disonesti, come in tutti i luoghi di lavoro.

e dico anche che a casa mia bevo acqua di rubinetto! Solo a volte prendo acqua in bottiglia quando voglio quella frizzante!


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho accusato il sistema, non i medici...ci sono quelli onesti e quelli disonesti, come in tutti i luoghi di lavoro.
> 
> e dico anche che a casa mia bevo acqua di rubinetto! Solo a volte prendo acqua in bottiglia quando voglio quella frizzante!


non parlavo nello specifico di quanto hai scritto tu


----------



## disincantata (24 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sai che quando sono andata al pronto soccorso non avevano l'acqua per noi pazienti? Era finita? E io ci sn stata 20 ore..per fortuna c'era un mio amico...ma hanno detto che era finita e chi voleva se la comprava alle macchinette...


Succede ovunque non lo trovo strano.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma infatti l'autonomia e il decentramento funzionerebbero senz'altro bene qui da noi, d'altronde abbiamo inventato i comuni e le signorie... e i lander tedeschi medievali sono ancora attualissimi. Ma non certo quei ridicoli aborti tirati fuori da quei pagliacci di leghisti.


Hai ragione lo dicevo io di non fare comunelle con le leghe...
Ma non mi hanno voluto ascoltare...
L'autonomia era l'obiettivo primario e quello resta.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusate ma quando sento lamentarsi della nostra sanità accusando i medici ospedalieri e il personale di PS mi arrabbio. Le condizioni in cui versano i PS in Italia sono davvero difficili e questo soprattutto perché i medici di base fanno orari ridicoli, moltissimi ricevono solo su appuntamento, quando li chiami per venire a casa quasi ti insultano. Il personale medico inoltre è. stato ridotto moltissimo negli ultimi 15 anni e questo obbliga a molti straordinari che certo non facilitano i sorrisi e le buone maniere. Molti PS non dispongono di medici di radiodiagnostica, per cui è impossibile fare un'ecografia, per esempio.
> Infine, l'acqua del rubinetto non ammazza. Siamo uno dei Paesi che al mondo consuma più acqua minerale. Scandaloso.


EHm...ehm...negli ospedali chi tira i botti è tutto il personale infiermieristico...non certo i signori medici...ehm

e come se ne ebbero a male quella volta che lasciai lettera di ringraziamento SOLO per le infermiere...eheheheheh

Poi coinvolto nello scandalo del primario Cigolini eheheheheheeheh...uhuhuhuhhuh...ricoverano il conte e in dieci giorni fa saltare un primario...eheheheheheeh...

Cigolini fai esperimenti con i tuoi reni e con quelli della tua famiglia NON con i miei...uhuhuhuuhuh


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusate ma quando sento lamentarsi della nostra sanità accusando i medici ospedalieri e il personale di PS mi arrabbio. Le condizioni in cui versano i PS in Italia sono davvero difficili e questo soprattutto perché i medici di base fanno orari ridicoli, moltissimi ricevono solo su appuntamento, quando li chiami per venire a casa quasi ti insultano. Il personale medico inoltre è. stato ridotto moltissimo negli ultimi 15 anni e questo obbliga a molti straordinari che certo non facilitano i sorrisi e le buone maniere. Molti PS non dispongono di medici di radiodiagnostica, per cui è impossibile fare un'ecografia, per esempio.
> Infine, l'acqua del rubinetto non ammazza. Siamo uno dei Paesi che al mondo consuma più acqua minerale. Scandaloso.


ma sono i medici e gli infermieri a tagliare i fondi della sanità pubblica? Qualcuno ha detto questo, dove l'hai letto scusa? O magari sono anche loro vittime di questo sistema?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sono i medici e gli infermieri a tagliare i fondi della sanità pubblica? Qualcuno ha detto questo, dove l'hai letto scusa? O magari sono anche loro vittime di questo sistema?


Ma certo che no! Sono i dirigenti amministrativi, che ricevono ordini dai politici. Il sistema, cioè in bella sostanza dove spendere i soldi, lo decidono i politici regionali. E' un'ovvietà, ma magari serve ribadirla.
Il budget dei singoli reparti viene fissatoe viene fissato anche il budget relativo alle prestazioni e da lì non si scappa. Cosa significa? Significa che si stabilisce che possono essere praticate 200 operazioni di appendicite all'anno (e non di più), mentre magari si possono fare 100 trapianti (un intervento che costa in media trenta volte un'appendicite), perché fa figo avere i titoli del giornale che dicono che quell'ospedale lì è un'eccellenza nei trapianti. 
Poi mancano le macchine per fare le analisi nei PS, non si assume un medico in più che servirebbe per farle funzionare nei PS, o, appunto, per operare un ragazzo di appendicite. Che ci vuoi fare? I tagli esistono, ma soprattutto esistono scelte politiche molto precise, al solito. E sai che bella figura per un Presidente di Regione poter dire che ha il bilancio in sanità in pari? 
E comunque non è che chi ce l'ha in pari dia cattiva sanità, eh... Dipende. Dipende da quanto gliene frega al politico di turno l'ordinario che nonfa scena, o lo straordinario che la fa... (per cui i trapiantati sono felici, mentre quelli che hanno l'appendicite possono aspettare anche 8 mesi per essere operati e intanto, ovviamente a casa loro, non vivono una vita decente).


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma certo che no! Sono i dirigenti amministrativi, che ricevono ordini dai politici. Il sistema, cioè in bella sostanza dove spendere i soldi, lo decidono i politici regionali. E' un'ovvietà, ma magari serve ribadirla.
> Il budget dei singoli reparti viene fissatoe viene fissato anche il budget relativo alle prestazioni e da lì non si scappa. Cosa significa? Significa che si stabilisce che possono essere praticate 200 operazioni di appendicite all'anno (e non di più), mentre magari si possono fare 100 trapianti (un intervento che costa in media trenta volte un'appendicite), perché fa figo avere i titoli del giornale che dicono che quell'ospedale lì è un'eccellenza nei trapianti.
> Poi mancano le macchine per fare le analisi nei PS, non si assume un medico in più che servirebbe per farle funzionare nei PS, o, appunto, per operare un ragazzo di appendicite. Che ci vuoi fare? I tagli esistono, ma soprattutto esistono scelte politiche molto precise, al solito. E sai che bella figura per un Presidente di Regione poter dire che ha il bilancio in sanità in pari?
> *E comunque non è che chi ce l'ha in pari dia cattiva sanità, eh... Dipende. Dipende da quanto gliene frega al politico di turno l'ordinario che nonfa scena, o lo straordinario che la fa... (per cui i trapiantati sono felici, mentre quelli che hanno l'appendicite possono aspettare anche 8 mesi per essere operati e intanto, ovviamente a casa loro, non vivono una vita decente)*.


purtroppo hai ragione.


----------

